# ***OFFICIAL*** Jon Jones vs. Glover Teixeira Thread



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

*Light Heavyweight bout: 205 pounds*
*Main event - Five round fight for the UFC Light Heavyweight Title*















​


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Tex... my man... please.... please, please, please knock this cocksucker the feck out.


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

Soojooko said:


> Tex... my man... please.... please, please, please knock this cocksucker the feck out.


I'm praying for it as well.

However, I think Jones will win.


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

I'm a fan of Jones, but I'm a bigger fan of Glover. It would make my entire MMA year if Glover won this fight. He waited too long for an opportunity to fight in the UFC due to his visa issues and whatnot. He's worked hard for this.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

I'd bet JBJ takes home the win.


----------



## Ddog0587 (Jul 2, 2011)

Only way I see Bones losing is by freak injury.

Bones
Rd 4 
TKO


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Tex taking that belt. Jones is too hung up on matchmaking, asking for blood tests, and calling 17 year olds phags on twitter. Bones is crumbling under the fact that he has to get in there with Glover.


----------



## MK. (Dec 16, 2012)

It won't even be funny how bad Teix will get beaten.

/reverse jinx ftw.


----------



## ReptilianSlayer (Sep 2, 2013)

Glover via old man strength.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

JBJ by tko in the later rounds


----------



## The Best Around (Oct 18, 2011)

Not going to lie, I am pretty nervous about this one. For Bones/Gus, I actually had expected it to be a competitive decision. This one is just very tough. I always thought all along that Bones losing the title would be on a KO, and Glover is the man to do that. I hope Bones attempts to rag doll him as opposed to standing and trading. I will be sweating this one out for sure.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

The Best Around said:


> Not going to lie, I am pretty nervous about this one. For Bones/Gus, I actually had expected it to be a competitive decision. This one is just very tough. I always thought all along that Bones losing the title would be on a KO, and Glover is the man to do that. I hope Bones attempts to rag doll him as opposed to standing and trading. I will be sweating this one out for sure.


I wouldn't bet on Bones having huge success with ragdolling early in the fight. He couldn't ragdoll Gustaf at all and I would say Glover is better/stronger grappler than Gustaf. Glover is a very solid wrestler and very solid in the clinch. Maybe Bones will start to have his way later in the fight.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

My boy Jonny is going to whoop that Brazilian ass.


----------



## Leakler (Sep 23, 2010)

I see a pretty one sided fight ending in a TKO in the fourth in favour of Jones. Not sold on Glover at all, I doubt he can put up the same fight Gus did.


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

I think the first three rounds need to be very well executed by Jones, he can't get too aggressive and he can't let Tex get too aggressive. Glover counters too well and hard, and attacks too well and hard.

I'd imagine it stays standing for at least the first two, unless Glover can get underhooks, which would be a result of Jones not fighting smart. If Glover gets on top we have a new favorite.

Championship rounds, I think Jones takes over purely because of his experience in those rounds.

I think this fight will be an anti-climax, if they go toe to toe early I think Tex hurts Jon, so Jon will do his best to avoid that.

Hope I'm wrong but I'll take Jones by decision.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Bones will pick him apart from the outside and probably overwhelm him at some point for the tko.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Going to look a lot like Jones v Rampage. I think this fight will show just how much faster Jones and Gus are than normal lhws.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

I said it the first time Glover was mentioned in title contention; he weights way too much on his lead leg and he has some nasty oblique kicks coming his way.

I think this fight is going to show us the absolute best of Jones, and Glover will be nothing but a big target for him to completely dismantle, much to the ire of most MMA fans.


----------



## ReptilianSlayer (Sep 2, 2013)

Life B Ez said:


> Going to look a lot like Jones v Rampage. I think this fight will show just how much faster Jones and Gus are than normal lhws.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Jones isn't fast. His hands are slow and he's got some pretty clumsy footwork. 

Gus definitely has quick hands and good foot work, but Jones' speed definitely isn't one of his stronger attributes. He's got great timing and understanding of distance/range, but certainly he's no where near as fast as Gus.

I don't think Glover will have any problem with Jones' speed. He'll have trouble with his range, like 95 percent of Jons opponents.


----------



## kc1983 (May 27, 2007)

Jones via UD 
Glover will make this competitive for sure though. I don't think he has what it take to dethrone Jones though


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Jones going to wreck, I believe.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

JBJ in the 1st. I don't expect this fight to be that competitive at all.


----------



## AlanS (Jun 16, 2009)

I can see this being similar to the Gus fight. Back and forth, competitive, and Jones ultimately winning a close decision.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

AlanS said:


> I can see this being similar to the Gus fight. Back and forth, competitive, and Jones ultimately winning a close decision.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


I don't see it that way at all. Jones is either going to Maul Glover or Glover is going to land a lucky shot and put Jones to sleep. I highly doubt this fight will go the distance.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## GDPofDRB (Apr 18, 2013)

Glover is gonna beat the humility into Jones. And Chuck Liddel is gonna soccer kick Jones unconscious face after the fight for good measure.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

420atalon said:


> I don't see it that way at all. Jones is either going to Maul Glover or Glover is going to land a lucky shot and put Jones to sleep. I highly doubt this fight will go the distance.



Lucky shot? Like all the lucky shots he landed in his career? Like Hendo's lucky shots or Roy's lucky shots?
It's really a bless when you have the luck to have timing, accuracy and power all coming together to KO someone after training so much.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Yea I don't know what a lucky shot is in combat sports. You are trying to punch the guy. You are trying to punch him hard, especially if you are a power puncher. And you do it. How is that lucky?


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

What he meant to say was that Glover has a puncher's chance.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

MMA-Sportsman said:


> Lucky shot? Like all the lucky shots he landed in his career? Like Hendo's lucky shots or Roy's lucky shots?
> It's really a bless when you have the luck to have timing, accuracy and power all coming together to KO someone after training so much.


Why do you act so ignorant? I know you know that I meant that it is unlikely Glover will knockout Jones therefor making it "lucky" because it likely only happens 1 time every 10 times they fight... 

Sure he is skilled and has the ability to knock Jones out, it probably won't happen though is what I am saying...


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

420atalon said:


> Why do you act so ignorant? I know you know that I meant that it is unlikely Glover will knockout Jones therefor making it "lucky" because it likely only happens 1 time every 10 times they fight...
> 
> Sure he is skilled and has the ability to knock Jones out, it probably won't happen though is what I am saying...


To call someone ignorant out if nowhere is to be ignorant.
No, you don't know what I know. I saw you use the "lucky punch" term, it was not implicit all the things you just wrote and other posters had the same reading as me. Can't read your mind, man.

Beside that, even acknowledging what you meant (now) your odds on how many times Tex would catch Jones (1 in 10 times) is based on nothing and made out of thin air. :confused02:


----------



## Term (Jul 28, 2009)

MMA-Sportsman said:


> To call someone ignorant out if nowhere is to be ignorant.
> No, you don't know what I know. I saw you use the "lucky punch" term, it was not implicit all the things you just wrote and other posters had the same reading as me. Can't read your mind, man.
> 
> Beside that, even acknowledging what you meant (now) your odds on how many times Tex would catch Jones (1 in 10 times) is based on nothing and made out of thin air. :confused02:


I believe these are the correct stats. 73% of all stats are made up anyway. I do agree with the assessment. Glover wins if he can catch Jones, but I just don't think Jones will allow it. Like some others mentioned, I just don't see this being competitive.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

MMA-Sportsman said:


> To call someone ignorant out if nowhere is to be ignorant.
> No, you don't know what I know. I saw you use the "lucky punch" term, it was not implicit all the things you just wrote and other posters had the same reading as me. Can't read your mind, man.
> 
> Beside that, even acknowledging what you meant (now) your odds on how many times Tex would catch Jones (1 in 10 times) is based on nothing and made out of thin air. :confused02:


Definition of ignorant is lacking knowledge or showing lack of knowledge...

Most people refer to lucky punches as punches that are unlikely to happen. If you really want to be pedantic like it seems you do then lucky means having good luck by chance(ie having good luck when something is not guaranteed to happen) and punch means well hopefully you understand that part... Most knockout punches are "lucky" punches, but the MMA and Boxing communities prefer to use the term only in situations where one fighter has little chance of winning by such a punch. That brings us to the second part...

No shit my odds are made up... They are odds and all odds are made up... Mine are simply based on what I believe Tex's chances are of winning this fight. Strangely my odds are only slightly worse then the +700 betting odds in this situation... Due to Tex having a significantly poor chance of knocking Jones out(both imo and by general consensus of the betting community) it seems that Tex winning by knockout would have to be considered a "lucky" punch...

But go ahead and keep acting like a twit and pretending you know nothing about MMA... It really is quite amusing...


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

420atalon said:


> Definition of ignorant is lacking knowledge or showing lack of knowledge...
> 
> Most people refer to lucky punches as punches that are unlikely to happen. If you really want to be pedantic like it seems you do then lucky means having good luck by chance(ie having good luck when something is not guaranteed to happen) and punch means well hopefully you understand that part... Most knockout punches are "lucky" punches, but the MMA and Boxing communities prefer to use the term only in situations where one fighter has little chance of winning by such a punch. That brings us to the second part...
> 
> ...


My reading on "lucky punch" is exactly the one related to having the chance by luck to land the punch. That is the origin of our disagreement. As you said, most people (your stats again), not all, will think like you, and for me, to say someone landed a "lucky punch" is somehow to diminish the success of that fighter on accomplishing something he has trained so much for. 

BTW, can't you make a post discussing the subject itself without calling people names out of nothing? That doesn't elevate general opinion about your arguments in any way. I bet you can discuss in a better way, if you try.


----------



## ReptilianSlayer (Sep 2, 2013)

Gloiver doesn't just have a "punchers chance". He's a killer on the mat too and has some powerful take downs. Glover was taking Rampage down at will, just dumping him onto the mat like it was nothing, some thing Jones couldn't do.

This punchers chance talk is nonsense. Glover is a beast in every aspect of the game. If he can take Jon down, he can inflict some serious damage. Glover is dangerous EVERY WHERE this fight takes place.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

ReptilianSlayer said:


> Gloiver doesn't just have a "punchers chance". He's a killer on the mat too and has some powerful take downs. Glover was taking Rampage down at will, just dumping him onto the mat like it was nothing, some thing Jones couldn't do.
> 
> This punchers chance talk is nonsense. Glover is a beast in every aspect of the game. If he can take Jon down, he can inflict some serious damage. Glover is dangerous EVERY WHERE this fight takes place.


Agreed. Dont understand how people say he has a punchers chance. It was said going into the gustaf fight as well. Tex may prove too slow, not enough cardio, unable to figure out the reach. But he isnt some one-dimensional power puncher. He knows how to throw bug combos. He is an excellent wrestler with good ground and pound. His bjj skills are at a high level. 

But whatever I guess. It is easy to predict each bones or gsp fight as their opponent has a "punchers chance". My little nephew could discuss a fight like that.


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

Slayer and Jonny know whats up. Glover isn't some brawler. He is great in almost every aspect of MMA in my opinion. If he can't figure Jones out, it will probably be because of his lack of speed and Jones' range. He shouldn't be treated like some B level run of the mill power puncher though. His wrestling and BJJ should always get credit.

Win or lose, I don't see him breaking. He keeps up a strong pace and his conditioning is solid for that pace he sets.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Personally I think Jones takes tex down and rains the elbows from hell. But one of my bets does have tex winning so we shall see.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

Glover has that x factor, his power is a threat. I just think Jones has a lot of advantages he can use to keep that from happening but it wouldn't be shocking to see him drop Jones if he lands something big flush. 

I still think Jones comes out and plasters him with jabs and kicks, keeps him at range, beats him to the punch and tires him out, maybe finishes him.

The fact that Tex is a legitimate threat makes it a exciting fight for me though.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

slapshot said:


> Glover has that x factor, his power is a threat. I just think Jones has a lot of advantages he can use to keep that from happening but it wouldn't be shocking to see him drop Jones if he lands something big flush.


It wouldn't be shocking to see him drop Jones if he lands something big flush, what would be shocking is if he is actually able to land said punch in the first place.

I just don't buy all the Teixeira hype. His biggest win is Bader... All his UFC wins are against the same type of opponent all less talented forms of Teixeira with no significant advantages. Kingsbury, Maldonado, Jackson, Te Huna, Bader. None of them are world beaters, in fact Bader is the only one that could possibly be considered a top 10 LHW fighter. 

Jones is a completely different beast, he is tailor made to destroy Glover just like he has destroyed the other similar fighters he has faced(Bader, Jackson, Evans, Belfort, Sonnen). 

To me Glover was given a relatively easy path to a LHW title shot, he never had to face any top 5 opponents(Gustafsson, Rashad, Machida, Davis). I think the UFC played this one perfect in order to make it seem like Glover is actually a legit contender, lots of people are going to be disappointed though imo.


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

Jones also had a pretty easy route to the title, even if he was gifted a shot due to an injury.

Who else besides Shogun and Rampage had wins over a "top 5" opponent before getting a title shot?


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

Glover via UD, with some close moments rocking the champ. Jones has gotten too callous, too caught up in himself, his image and stardom. And there's no hungrier, humbler and more focused lion than Glover right now.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

maybe im tripping but didnt Jon jones get a title shot from Ryan Bader too??

Neither guy had a rough road to the title but imo out of all their opponents combined to get to the title the order of toughest to least goes like so 

Ryan Bader (Both)>>> Quinton Jackson (Tex Only Jones didnt fight him until he was Champ) >>>>>>> James Te Huna (Tex Only) >>> Brandon Vera (Jones Only) < Vlad Matyushenko (Jones Only)


When Quinton Jackson is on i think he is the best on that list but Jackson hasnt been on his game in a long time. He showed really great Take Down Defense in the Jon jones fight and if that jackson showed up to the Ryan Bader fight then he probably would have won. But an injured Jackson showed up to that fight and he looked horrible. (Did have a nice slam if i remember correctly though).


----------



## ReptilianSlayer (Sep 2, 2013)

jonnyg4508 said:


> Agreed. Dont understand how people say he has a punchers chance. It was said going into the gustaf fight as well. Tex may prove too slow, not enough cardio, unable to figure out the reach. But he isnt some one-dimensional power puncher. He knows how to throw bug combos. He is an excellent wrestler with good ground and pound. His bjj skills are at a high level.
> 
> But whatever I guess. It is easy to predict each bones or gsp fight as their opponent has a "punchers chance". My little nephew could discuss a fight like that.


People keep bringing up how "slow" Glover is, yet he has faster hands than Jones (and has wicked combos), and Jones certainly isn't by any means a "fast" fighter. Glover is also very good at closing off the cage and finding a way inside his range.



420atalon said:


> It wouldn't be shocking to see him drop Jones if he lands something big flush, what would be shocking is if he is actually able to land said punch in the first place.
> 
> I just don't buy all the Teixeira hype. His biggest win is Bader... All his UFC wins are against the same type of opponent all less talented forms of Teixeira with no significant advantages. Kingsbury, Maldonado, Jackson, Te Huna, Bader. None of them are world beaters, in fact Bader is the only one that could possibly be considered a top 10 LHW fighter.
> 
> ...


Who exactly did Gus beat before Jones that really tested him? A Shogun coming off a sloppy win over Vera and a brutal draw with Hendo? Thiago Silva? Te Huna (who was tooling Gus on the feet)? Gus has had just as easy of a path and was tested against no upper echelon wrestlers before fighting Jones on his route to a title shot.


----------



## JWP (Jun 4, 2007)

Glover by ko. 2nd round maybe. It's his time


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

ReptilianSlayer said:


> People keep bringing up how "slow" Glover is, yet he has faster hands than Jones (and has wicked combos), and Jones certainly isn't by any means a "fast" fighter. Glover is also very good at closing off the cage and finding a way inside his range.
> 
> 
> > I think he knows how to throw a combo. The one on Bader was very nice. Combo's make your hands faster when you throw they right. But overall fast twitch muscle quickness? He isn't some super slow guy, but he doesn't move that fluid. Not saying Jones is super fast, but his length makes him able to get his strikes home quicker. Tex winds up more, strikes coming more from the sides. Maybe Tex isn't slow. Maybe his movements are just not fluid, a little stiff.
> ...


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

I am not using the argument that Glover is a bad match up solely because he had an easy run to the title... I am using that argument to prove Glover is still unproven... Yes Gus and Jones also had easy runs but like Glover were right place right time to get a shot. The main point is that Glover is still untested against top talent and especially has never fought a fighter like Jones who is likely better then Tex in every regard. 

I knew Gus was going to be a tough fight for Jones for one simple reason, styles make fights and Gus has the striking ability, long reach and probably the best mobility at LHW. The one question was his takedown defense but he proved that was good enough and pretty much showed us what the perfect fighter to defeat Jones is.

Tex doesn't have any of those qualities... He is 2 inches shorter then Jones, has an 8 inch reach disadvantage and has a plodding style. He is the exact same style of fighter that Jones has destroyed many times. Jones destroyed Evans, Machida, Belfort and won a close fight with Gustafsson. All fighters that I think would have a decent chance of beating Tex.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

How is saying Glover has a puncher's chance a "simpleton opinion"?


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Because it is always used for Bones's opponents. Oh Vitor? He only has a punchers chance. Page, punchers chance. Gustaf punchers chance, he will get taken down. Oh Tex punchers chance. 

Same with GSP fights. Hendricks, punchers chance. Alves Punchers chance. Kos punchers chance. 

It is easy to just assume the champ wins each time out. Now 420 says he knew Gustaf would give him a hard time. I'd love to see the posts leading up to that fight. I bet he said "punchers chance".

Tex has more of an all around game than Gus coming into the fight. Everyone assumed Gustaf would just get taken down. Remember, "he was never tested vs. a real wrestler". Then people would say "when he fought a wrestler, Phil...he lost!". Not caring to know that Gustaf lost in a scramble, not from getting taken down. He stuffed Phil. 

Its a lazy way to discuss a fight. Just like it is lazy to say Tex has fought no top 5s. When that has never been the standard for the uFC in the first place.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

jonnyg4508 said:


> Because it is always used for Bones's opponents. Oh Vitor? He only has a punchers chance. Page, punchers chance. Gustaf punchers chance, he will get taken down. Oh Tex punchers chance.
> 
> Same with GSP fights. Hendricks, punchers chance. Alves Punchers chance. Kos punchers chance.
> 
> ...


Vitor did only have a punchers chance (which, in MMA, also can mean crazy out of nowhere armbars).

Rampage did only have a punchers chance, Jones is better in every area.

Gustaf never really got that. The height thing gave us all questions before the fight was made. No one sees Gus as a one hit KO no set up no skill kind of guy.

Hendricks had wrestling. If he could keep the fight standing (which he was able to), that was our question. Not a punchers chance.

To me, Glover isn't better than Jones anywhere. Jones is better at wrestling, better on the ground and has more of a striking arsenal. Glover can catch him with a big shot though...puncher's chance.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> How is saying Glover has a puncher's chance a "simpleton opinion"?


It is Johnny, do you really expect an educated response? Unfortunately he has to respond in that way because there is no reasonable and logical explanation as to why a person should believe that Glover will beat Jones so he has to resort to childish antics in order to feel superior and needed.

The fact is Jones has been better at accomplishing everything Glover has ever accomplished. Same win streak(Hamill should be considered a win for obvious reasons), better opponents, fewer losses and more dominant. It is also fact that Glover has a significant disadvantage due to his physical disadvantages in height, reach, athletic ability and age.

Glover really only has a punchers chance as it is unlikely he can outwrestle Jones or submit him off his back. Not saying it is impossible but it is highly improbable.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

420atalon said:


> It is Johnny, do you really expect an educated response? Unfortunately he has to respond in that way because there is no reasonable and logical explanation as to why a person should believe that Glover will beat Jones


If you think Tex has such a long long shot of winning then I assume you are throwing some serious loot on Bones? 

Let me guess you aren't.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

^I didn't put money on Chad Mendes Vs Cody McKenzie, still thought Chad would win.

Don't get me wrong, I'm not saying he has no chance. He might only have a puncher's chance, but Glover is an excellent puncher. He could well tag Jones and end it.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> ^I didn't put money on Chad Mendes Vs Cody McKenzie, still thought Chad would win.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I'm not saying he has no chance. He might only have a puncher's chance, but Glover is an excellent puncher. He could well tag Jones and end it.


Perhaps we all just have different ideas of what punchers chance means.

To me it means the guy who has the punchers chance is no where near the level of his opponent. That his only chance is some random punch that just happens to land in the right place. That he really has no business being in there. 

To me, I see Tex a guy who has showed nothing but awesome wrestling in the UFC, ragdolling a 204lb weigh in Page like Jones really couldn't do. A guy that looks very powerful. A guy who has finished very well in the most highly regarded BJJ tournament in the world. A guy who hasn't lost in years. A guy who seems to work very hard and has a will to be good. 

I don't see a guy who has a punchers chance. So if he does KO Jones lets say in the late 1st, does that mean his "punchers chance" was perhaps true and he happened to land that one punch? Or would people say that Wow Tex is aggressive, scary, hits super hard, has good TDD, and knows how to find chins? 

So many people said Gustaf has a "punchers chance". After he is highly reguarded. It is almost better to go out as Bones' opponent and lose a decision than it is to get a KO in round 1. If Tex fights him hard and loses 4-1 or 3-2 he will be praised given credit. If he goes out and actually wins by KO in the first, people will say lucky. That was his one chance that happened to happen. 

Too many people these days don't value KO's. They think all are flukes. There is an art in being able to KO people. Mike Tyson wasn't lucky each time he disposed of a guy early in the fight.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

jonnyg4508 said:


> If you think Tex has such a long long shot of winning then I assume you are throwing some serious loot on Bones?
> 
> Let me guess you aren't.


Do I need to explain odds to you as well? If the odds were actually indicative of what you and some others make Tex's chances sound then for sure I would be putting a significant bet down. As it sits though the betting community is in agreement with my analysis and has Jones as a significant favourite making the risk vs reward of betting on Jones barely worth it...

What would be worth it is the enjoyment of stealing all your credits though so I would gladly give you better odds then the bookie if you want to make a wager on Tex. Lets say 1 mil of my creds to your 191,260(or whatever loose change you have added come fight night). What do you say? Do you want a chance to feed my my crow? Or do you just go around calling out people and not backing it up?


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

KOing someone in the first isn't lucky. JDS has been proven to be worse than Cain Velasquez, but the KO wasn't lucky.

Glover CAN knock him out, but doesn't really have any skills above Jones.


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

I'm betting right now that Tex will school Jones in the clinch and against the cage.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

jonnyg4508 said:


> Perhaps we all just have different ideas of what punchers chance means.
> 
> To me it means the guy who has the punchers chance is no where near the level of his opponent. That his only chance is some random punch that just happens to land in the right place. That he really has no business being in there.
> 
> ...


The thing is that Glover hasn't been able to go out there and knock off heads like Tyson... He has 1 TKO in his 5 UFC fights(stoppage isn't really a TKO) and is going up against his toughest challenge to date, an undefeated(unless you want to consider a one sided beatdown a loss), almost unchallenged champion that practically cleaned out the rest of the division and made it look easy... A champion with 20 fights that has never once been in serious trouble or been close to being finished...

I would love to see Jones' cocky mouth shut up too but I just don't think Tex will be the one to do it.



hellholming said:


> I'm betting right now that Tex will school Jones in the clinch and against the cage.


I am betting that if Tex clinches with Jones he will get thrown to the ground just like everyone else stupid enough to clinch with Jones...


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> KOing someone in the first isn't lucky. JDS has been proven to be worse than Cain Velasquez, but the KO wasn't lucky.
> 
> Glover CAN knock him out, but doesn't really have any skills above Jones.


-To me he has way more striking power. Way more.

-On paper more sound BJJ. More than probably any of his opponents. I respect Machida's BJJ game a lot, but that was right situation right time, he dwarfed Machida. 

On paper Jones has better wrestling. But on Paper Jones had more of an advantage in that department vs. Gus. And Gus came in, took him down for first time ever. Stuffed many of his takedowns. I wouldn't be surprised if Glover got a TD this fight. 

Perhaps Glover gets worked. But it is so funny how people say this each time. They will predict opponents have nothing for a champ. They will ride that train for a while. Gustaf gives him a hell of a fight and people act like they saw that one coming. Gustaf was 8-1 dog. Tex is 5-1. Perhaps because everyone found out Bones is human. But Gustaf was a massive underdog. 

Tex has more ways of pulling this off then anyone of Bones' opponents minus maybe Gustaf and I guess people thought Machida had a style to win. Tex has was more chance of winning than Page, Rashad, Sonnen, Vitor... 

Who were the only men big/strong/good enough TDD to stop Bones from taking them down? Gustaf and Rashad. 1 is a midget of a man who was content on cruising out a dec. loss from the outside. Could maybe match his wrestling but has nothing else. And the other gave him the fight of the year. 

Not saying Tex should be favored or even close. But the fact that people say he does NOTHING as well as Jon. And has a "punchers chance" is off to me. Anyone with his aggressiveness and power has a good recipe to win any fights. Power changes fights, it isn't some skill that doesn't matter. Tex throws way harder than Jon Jones does. Jones obviously has the kicking game that can change a fight and spinning shit that is explosive. But in their hands? Tex has waay more power. 

I will be interested in seeing if Tex can hit him with some short shots in the clinch. Doesn't need to be some haymaker. Tex generates great power in a short distance. Not that Jones has a bad chin. But Tex should be ultra aggressive here, not wild. But push the pace, always forward. In the clinch he should go for it. Put his glove to chin. He can't let Jones sit at distance. Come forward from the start.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

jonnyg4508 said:


> Perhaps Glover gets worked. But it is so funny how people say this each time. They will predict opponents have nothing for a champ. They will ride that train for a while. Gustaf gives him a hell of a fight and people act like they saw that one coming. Gustaf was 8-1 dog. Tex is 5-1. Perhaps because everyone found out Bones is human. But Gustaf was a massive underdog.


Who is acting like they saw the Gustaf fight coming? Pretty sure I called that fight pretty darn closely although the difference wasn't a takedown but rather a spinning elbow.



420atalon said:


> If Jones keeps things standing or Gus somehow is able to stuff Jones' takedowns and keep it standing this fight is going to be a lot more competitive then some people think.
> 
> Unfortunately I think Jones will at some point take Gus down and get a submission victory or win based on takedowns and ground and pound.


The one thing that was interesting in the Gus vs Jones fight was how Gus avoided the takedowns. It wasn't because he was strong. It wasn't because he had amazing technique. It was because he was fast, because he used his movement to get away from Jones so Jones couldn't throw him to the mat. Jones doesn't have a great double leg shot, almost all his success wrestling comes from getting into a clinch situation and then throwing his opponent to the floor. This is just one of the reasons why Tex isn't a great matchup against Jones as he plays into what is actually Jones' greatest strength(his throws and ground and pound).

Edit: PS still waiting for that bet to be made or do I need to sweeten the pot even more...


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

420atalon said:


> It wouldn't be shocking to see him drop Jones if he lands something big flush, what would be shocking is if he is actually able to land said punch in the first place.
> 
> I just don't buy all the Teixeira hype. His biggest win is Bader... All his UFC wins are against the same type of opponent all less talented forms of Teixeira with no significant advantages. Kingsbury, Maldonado, Jackson, Te Huna, Bader. None of them are world beaters, in fact Bader is the only one that could possibly be considered a top 10 LHW fighter.
> 
> ...


You know if there is a coach I cant stand its Hackleman, that dude tweets some ignorant shit. But I cant say he's not a top trainer who knows how to get a fighter ready for a big fight. 

So as far as the "easy path" sediment bah it really doesn't matter that he had some wins over lesser known fighters, he's legit, he's the top contender and he has some tools to win. He very well could try and attack Jones with take downs, it worked for gus. 

I dont feel Tex will win so Im not going to argue too much but I do think that Jon needs to avoid certain situations standing AND on the ground or he could find himself in big trouble. 

I think the only way for Glover to win is to go out there and push the issue, go wanderlei silva on his ass and let the chips fall where they may. 

Glover is not exactly the type of fighter you have a hard time hitting, he just hits so hard he's willing to trade. But the thing is, he wont be able to close the distance or shoot the gap. Jones just has that much reach and he uses his distance and footwork better than anyone else. 

But then again what if? What if Tex can take him down and get on top? All im saying is Jones should win but he better be flawless because Teixeira has the ability to finish him given the right opportunity.

Jones is going to flash the jab often and throw strait punches but I think where he might really make Tex pay is his kicks, Ive been watching both fighters past fights and I think Jones can land his kicks at will in this fight, Tex just doesn't move that quickly. 

This is the first fight in a long time that Im excited for but the LHW division is going to be on fire regardless of who wins. 

If Jones beats tex, Comer and Gus(again) I think its hard not to call him the GOAT (to this point in time anyway) Im interested in seeing if he can do it, mostly because I think he can. I agree with you about the clinch but he better not let Tex tee off in there.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

By loot I meant you know actual money. Not play dollars on a forum. I find it hilarious that you are acting like forum credits is some form of backing something up.

But yea I will take the wager. Not sure what I would do with 1 million credits. Perhaps go on vacation to Brazil.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

jonnyg4508 said:


> By loot I meant you know actual money. Not play dollars on a forum. I find it hilarious that you are acting like forum credits is some form of backing something up.
> 
> But yea I will take the wager. Not sure what I would do with 1 million credits. Perhaps go on vacation to Brazil.


And I explained that the odds aren't good enough on real money, that is unless you want to offer me better odds...

As for the credits, you won't have to worry about what to do with them.


----------



## marky420 (Oct 26, 2012)

Tex better pack those mean leg kicks on jon's toothpick legs. Getting taken down won't be the end of the world - the man's got some nasty jj. If jones doesn't respect that, we got vitor part 2, this time with the finish.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

jonnyg4508 said:


> By loot I meant you know actual money. Not play dollars on a forum. I find it hilarious that you are acting like forum credits is some form of backing something up.
> 
> But yea I will take the wager. Not sure what I would do with 1 million credits. Perhaps go on vacation to Brazil.





420atalon said:


> And I explained that the odds aren't good enough on real money, that is unless you want to offer me better odds...
> 
> As for the credits, you won't have to worry about what to do with them.


The odds are horrible to bet on Jones.

Even if Tex wins 1 out of 10 fights i wouldnt risk betting money on Jones based on the odds. Youd have to bet like 550 bucks to win a 100$. That just isnt worth it.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

420atalon said:


> And I explained that the odds aren't good enough on real money, that is unless you want to offer me better odds...
> 
> As for the credits, you won't have to worry about what to do with them.


Shocking. If you really thought Tex only has a punchers chance, then -500 on Bones is WONDERFUL odds.




SideWays222 said:


> The odds are horrible to bet on Jones.
> 
> Even if Tex wins 1 out of 10 fights i wouldnt risk betting money on Jones based on the odds. Youd have to bet like 550 bucks to win a 100$. That just isnt worth it.


Not saying you are a gambler. But if a gambler thought Bones would win 90% of the time, he would MAX bet Bones at -500. 

You guys just dont understand odds or math it seems. -500 is a great line for anyone who thinks Glover only has a punchers chance.


----------



## ReptilianSlayer (Sep 2, 2013)

420atalon said:


> The thing is that Glover hasn't been able to go out there and knock off heads like Tyson... He has 1 TKO in his 5 UFC fights(stoppage isn't really a TKO) and is going up against his toughest challenge to date, an undefeated(unless you want to consider a one sided beatdown a loss), almost unchallenged champion that practically cleaned out the rest of the division and made it look easy... A champion with 20 fights that has never once been in serious trouble or been close to being finished...
> 
> I would love to see Jones' cocky mouth shut up too but I just don't think Tex will be the one to do it.
> 
> ...


Except Gus, who threw Jones down to the ground in the clinch.....Or does that not count?


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

jonnyg4508 said:


> Shocking. If you really thought Tex only has a punchers chance, then -500 on Bones is WONDERFUL odds.
> 
> 
> Not saying you are a gambler. But if a gambler thought Bones would win 90% of the time, he would MAX bet Bones at -500.
> ...


No it isn't, at least not on its own. At -500 a person has to bet $1000 minimum to make a measly $200. $1,000 minimum bet means you should have a $20,000 minimum bankroll for gambling with. 

Jim Miller at -210 is much more intriguing but I stopped betting on fights a while ago as I found it ruined the entertainment value of watching a good fight if the fight wasn't going my way.

Edit: LOL, no smart gambler ever max bets unless you mean max as in around 5% of bankroll...


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

420atalon said:


> No, not it isn't at least not on its own. At -500 a person has to bet $1000 minimum to make a measly $200. $1,000 minimum bet means you should have a $20,000 minimum bankroll for gambling with.
> 
> Jim Miller at -210 is much more intriguing but I stopped betting on fights a while ago as I found it ruined the entertainment value of watching a good fight if the fight wasn't going my way.
> 
> Edit: LOL, no smart gambler ever max bets unless you mean max as in around 5% of bankroll...


Value is value to real gamblers. If you got in the cage with Tex and Tex was -2500. Would that not be value? If you think Tex has a punchers chance the -500 is a gift. 

Max bet as in what a book will let you bet. Most books put a mac wager on MMA. Or a max as in your max. If i meant put tour whole babkroll on it i would have said whole bankroll on it.


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

Ddog0587 said:


> Only way I see Bones losing is by freak injury.
> 
> Bones
> Rd 4
> TKO


To his jaw, via KO! :thumbsup:


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

ReptilianSlayer said:


> Except Gus, who threw Jones down to the ground in the clinch.....Or does that not count?


Acutally Gus's only takedown wasn't from the clinch, he shot in and caught Jones off balance and wrestled him to the ground. Had Jones of recovered balance quick enough to stuff the takedown Gus would have given up on it and got out of the clinch just like he was doing the whole fight long.

Anyone who stands in clinch range of Jones without having him off balance etc is going to be tossed to the ground.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

jonnyg4508 said:


> Value is value to real gamblers. If you got in the cage with Tex and Tex was -2500. Would that not be value? If you think Tex has a punchers chance the -500 is a gift.
> 
> Max bet as in what a book will let you bet. Most books put a mac wager on MMA. Or a max as in your max. If i meant put tour whole babkroll on it i would have said whole bankroll on it.


You must mean real gamblers as in addicted gamblers that lose everything they ever own gamblers...

Jones at -500 only pays 8% if he wins 9 times out of 10.

Miller on the other hand I believe wins 3 times out of 4 and has -200 odds which pays 12.5% if I am correct.

Lets say a fighter has +100 or better odds(any pickem/underdog). All I have to believe is that the one fighter will win 6 times out of 10 in order for me to make a minimum of 20%. 

Jones at -500 just isn't a great bet no matter how you look at it unless you have an enormous bankroll and bet every fight with beneficial odds...


----------



## ReptilianSlayer (Sep 2, 2013)

420atalon said:


> Acutally Gus's only takedown wasn't from the clinch, he shot in and caught Jones off balance and wrestled him to the ground. Had Jones of recovered balance quick enough to stuff the takedown Gus would have given up on it and got out of the clinch just like he was doing the whole fight long.
> 
> Anyone who stands in clinch range of Jones without having him off balance etc is going to be tossed to the ground.


You'll make an excuse for any thing. "off balance", I think all fighters that get taken down are obviously caught off balance, that's the entire point, to throw them out of balance....He wrestled him to the ground from the clinch position, end of story. No ifs, buts, "he was caught off balance" excuses.

He also caught a kick and shoved Jon to the ground from that too.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

jonnyg4508 said:


> Shocking. If you really thought Tex only has a punchers chance, then -500 on Bones is WONDERFUL odds.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't understand odds or math?? Wowzer. What a dumb bitter comment.

No a good gambler isn't gonna go all in on -550 odds against a guy who can finish the fight at any point. I think tex wins more then 1 out of 10x but I was just using that as an example seeing as I said "even if". A dumb addict gambler might go all in at -550 but that is exactly what he is.. dumb. MMA has way too much of an X factor especially against a guy who can finish the fight with 1 punch. 
To put 11000$ on the line to win 2k against a guy who has finishing ability and its unknown how Jones will come back from that gus fight is just stupid even if u think Jones wins most of the time.

And another thing betting depends on is can u afford it... Can you afford to lose. To go all in and if you lose you just seriously ****ed your life up but if u win you don't get that much of a profit is EXACTLY the type of bets gambling addicts make and its why they usually end up with nothing. They just keep pushing their luck thinking they can't lose and then when they do they have nothing left.

There is much better bets to make even on this card without having to risk everything to make some good winnings.

To make -550 all in bets is reserved for fights like Jones vs sonnen. Sonnen can't win that fight in any other matter other then a 5 round decision which would be super rare considering Jon Jones wrestling ability and style and also size advantage.

I understand everything there is to understand regarding odds,math and other factors you obviously have not even considered. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

ReptilianSlayer said:


> You'll make an excuse for any thing. "off balance", I think all fighters that get taken down are obviously caught off balance, that's the entire point, to throw them out of balance....He wrestled him to the ground from the clinch position, end of story. No ifs, buts, "he was caught off balance" excuses.
> 
> He also caught a kick and shoved Jon to the ground from that too.


He came in with better take downs than Jones anticipated but thats about it as far as grappling goes. Positional changes dont score points nor do defensive actions.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

420atalon said:


> You must mean real gamblers as in addicted gamblers that lose everything they ever own gamblers...
> 
> Jones at -500 only pays 8% if he wins 9 times out of 10.
> 
> ...


That 8 % is a pretty big edge in the gambling world. Yes your precieved edge on Miller would be even greater. Both would be big value to any gambler.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

420atalon said:


> You must mean real gamblers as in addicted gamblers that lose everything they ever own gamblers...
> 
> Jones at -500 only pays 8% if he wins 9 times out of 10.
> 
> ...


This. You never bet what you can't afford to lose. If I could guarantee that I only have a 10% chance to lose I still would not make a bet on -500 because a win wouldn't improve my life anywhere near how bad it would destroy it. The risk just isn't worth the reward. That's why comments like "well if you believe that then bet everything you own" are dumb. And that is if I can guarantee my chances much less if you can't which in real life you can't.

There is much better bets to make then a all in bet that could ruin Ur life even if its just a 10% chance. There has to be more meat on the bone for that gamble.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

So what I am hearing is Tex has a little
Bit better than some run of the mill, mediocre fighters "punchers chance". 

Nice.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

jonnyg4508 said:


> So what I am hearing is Tex has a little
> Bit better than some run of the mill, mediocre fighters "punchers chance".
> 
> Nice.


You don't have to be a "run of the mill, mediocre fighter" to have a puncher's chance.

Puncher's chance means that a fighter has a disadvantage in the striking department but still has a chance to win because he has power in his fists and can win if he lands cleanly.

One such example was Bigfoot vs Overeem. Bigfoot had a puncher's chance against Overeem. He is slower, less technical and loses that fight more often then he wins it but with his power all it took was one clean punch to end the fight.

I have a hard time believing that the people that think Glover will win will dominate the fight. Most people are saying IF he lands then Jones could be in a lot of trouble. That right there is the definition of puncher's chance.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

420atalon said:


> You don't have to be a "run of the mill, mediocre fighter" to have a puncher's chance.
> 
> Puncher's chance means that a fighter has a disadvantage in the striking department but still has a chance to win because he has power in his fists and can win if he lands cleanly.
> 
> ...


That isnt what it means to me. 

Bigfoot didnt win because he has power and it took one clean shot. He won because he had more heart and more cardio. 

So basically every fighter who wins who wasnt as good on paper, won because of a punchers chance? 

Frankie was like -1200 vs Penn and won. Im sure everyone thought it was a fluke. He turned around and won better the 2nd time. 

If it was all played out on paper then the sport would be dull. You bor I dont know who is the better man come the 26th that is why they fight. What if Tex ko's him. Then they rematch and he foes it again? Is he the better man or did he just complete 2 punchers chances? 

Fighting is fighting. Just because some guy is favored and ranked highly, doesnt mean hr is better. 

Cain was a dog to Brock. Bones was a dog to Shogun. Weidman was a dog to anderson. Hendricks was a dog to gsp. Frabkie was a dog to penn. most all champs were the lesser fighter before they won the title.

Not following you on the if he lands stuff. I think he can stuff Bones takedown. I think under the right situation he could sub him. I think standing he can KO him. So no not a punchers chance at least in my opinion. So just because a guy doesnt out strike a guy for 5 full rounds it means they arent the better strikers? Virtually all early KOs are a matter of luck and punchers chance?????? That is a crappy way to look at things.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

ReptilianSlayer said:


> You'll make an excuse for any thing. "off balance", I think all fighters that get taken down are obviously caught off balance, that's the entire point, to throw them out of balance....He wrestled him to the ground from the clinch position, end of story. No ifs, buts, "he was caught off balance" excuses.
> 
> He also caught a kick and shoved Jon to the ground from that too.












To me that is closer to a single leg then a takedown from the clinch position. I consider a clinch takedown to be a takedown initiated from a clinch position, Gus's takedown on Jones was from a shoot from the outside not from a clinch.

My comment that Glover will have to be worried about Jones's clinch game still stands. I don't think there is anyone in the world that would be stupid enough to want to tie up Jones in a clinch.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

I think the clinch is where Tex wants him. Be in the look out for those short shots from the clinch that could jar Bones' a bit.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

jonnyg4508 said:


> That isnt what it means to me.
> 
> Bigfoot didnt win because he has power and it took one clean shot. He won because he had more heart and more cardio.
> 
> ...


Frankie outfought Penn in all regards. Far from a punchers chance situation. A puncher's chance is when one fighter is worse in every regard but can still win because they have the ability to win if they can land cleanly. For example if Penn is somehow able to knock Frankie out in their upcoming fight.

Bigfoot vs Overeem
Kongo vs Barry
Russow vs Duffee
JDS vs Velasquez
Serra vs GSP
Boetsch vs Okami

Those are all examples of a puncher's chance winning a fight.


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

I really don't see how Gus wins this. I think Jones will be as impressive and dominant as he was against everyone before Gus.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

PheelGoodInc said:


> I really don't see how Gus wins this. I think Jones will be as impressive and dominant as he was against everyone before Gus.


That makes sense. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

PheelGoodInc said:


> I really don't see how Gus wins this. I think Jones will be as impressive and dominant as he was against everyone before Gus.


I don't see how Gus wins this either.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

PheelGoodInc said:


> I really don't see how Gus wins this. I think Jones will be as impressive and dominant as he was against everyone before Gus.






ClydebankBlitz said:


> I don't see how Gus wins this either.


I've got him via chair shot in the third.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

Jeebus that was bad. And I'm not even drunk this time. Lol


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

Life B Ez said:


> I've got him via chair shot in the third.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


I've got him via elbow off the top rope and this to play immediately after:


----------



## ReptilianSlayer (Sep 2, 2013)

I don't think Jones has an edge or advantage in the striking at all. They both have polar opposite striking styles, and I'd say they're both equally as effect. Jon Jones has a Muay Thai based rangey approach and uses his strikes to wear his opponents down from range, it's actually quite similar to Carlos Condits style. Glover is an in your face, extreme combination power puncher who constantly pressures and looks to get on the inside. Different striking styles, both men employ their styles to work greatly in their favour. 

Striking - even - Glover has much more power, better combinations Jones has range and some unorthodox moves

BJJ - on paper, Glover has the better credentials and he's converted his BJJ over to MMA very well. Jones has excellent chokes. Even.

Cardio - We seen Glover tire a bit in the Maldonado fight, Jones has the experience in five rounders. Jones.

Heart - Jones shown his heart and championship spirit in the Gus fight, Glover has shown that he can get rocked and immediately come back and score the KO. Both are very hungry, both have heart, I'd say Glover is calmer when he gets hit and is more comfortable in that situation, but over all I'd say even.

Wrestling - Jones is a monster wrestler, but for the first time shown vulnerability in the Gus fight. Glover is also a beast wrestler, has powerful take downs and is the only fighter I can think of that was taking Rampage down at will with ease. Both have great gnp, but Jones' elbows on the ground are on another level. Advantage - Jones.

I'd say both fighters are very evenly matched, how ever both have polar opposite styles. I'm expecting a five round back and forth war with Glover possibly coming out with his hand raised.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

420atalon said:


> Frankie outfought Penn in all regards. Far from a punchers chance situation. A puncher's chance is when one fighter is worse in every regard but can still win because they have the ability to win if they can land cleanly. For example if Penn is somehow able to knock Frankie out in their upcoming fight.
> 
> Bigfoot vs Overeem
> Kongo vs Barry
> ...


How do you know Tex is less in every area? That seems like an opinion to me, not a fact.

Kongo was no worse in every area as Barry. Neither were any of those really. 

So basically you are saying Tex has to have a come from behind, random punch win like Boetsch over Okami. If you think that then -500 is a steal. Sorry but it is. You are basically saying Tex doesn't deserve to be in there with Bones.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Let's go Glover!! :thumbsup:


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

_RIVAL_ said:


> Let's go Glover!! :thumbsup:


CENA SUCKS!


----------



## marky420 (Oct 26, 2012)

ReptilianSlayer said:


> I don't think Jones has an edge or advantage in the striking at all. They both have polar opposite striking styles, and I'd say they're both equally as effect. Jon Jones has a Muay Thai based rangey approach and uses his strikes to wear his opponents down from range, it's actually quite similar to Carlos Condits style. Glover is an in your face, extreme combination power puncher who constantly pressures and looks to get on the inside. Different striking styles, both men employ their styles to work greatly in their favour.
> 
> Striking - even - Glover has much more power, better combinations Jones has range and some unorthodox moves
> 
> ...


Rogan-caliber analysis right there. 

Have a feeling the old man will surprise a lot of people this weekend. We really haven't seen glover's ceiling yet since he hasn't faced the likes of prime shogun, machida... This should be really interesting.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

The thing is Jones' reach and overall frame is hard to overcome. On the ground he engulfs you. Makes it very hard to deal with his grappling, it is like an octopus. Standing he just uses his reach very well, unlike Struve. 

Skill for skill Tex has every bit as good of hands as Bones. The question is how will he get inside on him? He will need to be ultra aggressive and make Bones react instead of the other way around. Hard to stand with anyone who has such a reach advantage. Cant just sit there like Rashad, Page, and Shogun did. And I dont think Tex will.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

I am too bad on predictions, specially in MMA. So many surprises I've seen, few results surprise me nowadays. Last Werdum's performance, standing total domination of way taller stand up fighter Browne was a genuine surprise for me, though.

Between Glover and Jones, I can't imagine any outcome that would be "surprising", so I will just enjoy what will come.

A Jones win is anticipated by many, but a Glover win in no way can be considered an upset. He is a world class striker, great wrestler himself and an ADCC caliber grappler. Jones has his elbows and reach, but they work better in a certain range. If Glover closes that distance he can land his own combos. Jones did not show that 1 punch KO power himself.
I still think his best chances would be taking Glover down and rain elbows from the top.

All that being said, I hope Glover shuts him down. That would make my year.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Damn frozen page + multiple impatient clicks = double post.


----------



## dsmjrv (Jan 27, 2010)

bones reach and glovers chin are the biggest biggest questions in this fight.. can glover deal with bones reach? can he handle jones somewhat limited power without getting rocked or KO'd? because he will get tagged but if he can keep his composure and close the distance then it should be a competative bout.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

jonnyg4508 said:


> How do you know Tex is less in every area? That seems like an opinion to me, not a fact.
> 
> Kongo was no worse in every area as Barry. Neither were any of those really.
> 
> So basically you are saying Tex has to have a come from behind, random punch win like Boetsch over Okami. If you think that then -500 is a steal. Sorry but it is. You are basically saying Tex doesn't deserve to be in there with Bones.


I don't know for sure nor did I claim to. I have said I believe Tex only has a puncher's chance.

If he comes out and dominates Jones standing obviously I am wrong. If he gets his butt kicked and loses or lands a lucky shot and wins the fight then I am right. Won't know until Saturday night.

As for your claim that my list doesn't make sense. Overeem was beating the crap out of Bigfoot, they were clearly in a different league. Barry was getting the better of Kongo to the point of nearly getting a stoppage win. Russow simply put was one of the biggest come from behind wins ever. JDS vs Velasquez is a little different because we never got to see the truth in the first fight. In the next two matches we saw Velasquez beat JDS with both wrestling and in striking. Similarly GSP dominated Serra in rematch and had been doing good in initial match until Serra hurt him. Boetsch again was a big comeback win. All of those are fights that the winner loses more often then not and likely only wins if they get lucky enough to land a fight winning strike.


----------



## js1316 (Jun 17, 2007)

I hope Glover whoops his ass. Someone needs to shut this guys big fat mouth.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Outlaw117 said:


> I hope Glover whoops his ass. Someone needs to shut this guys big fat mouth.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


You know I am actually kind of hoping this will happen. Although it would make me look bad considering my stance on this fight.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

420atalon said:


> I don't know for sure nor did I claim to. I have said I believe Tex only has a puncher's chance.
> 
> If he comes out and dominates Jones standing obviously I am wrong. If he gets his butt kicked and loses or lands a lucky shot and wins the fight then I am right. Won't know until Saturday night.
> 
> As for your claim that my list doesn't make sense. Overeem was beating the crap out of Bigfoot, they were clearly in a different league. Barry was getting the better of Kongo to the point of nearly getting a stoppage win. Russow simply put was one of the biggest come from behind wins ever. JDS vs Velasquez is a little different because we never got to see the truth in the first fight. In the next two matches we saw Velasquez beat JDS with both wrestling and in striking. Similarly GSP dominated Serra in rematch and had been doing good in initial match until Serra hurt him. Boetsch again was a big comeback win. All of those are fights that the winner loses more often then not and likely only wins if they get lucky enough to land a fight winning strike.


Im sick of this lucky stuff. 

And im maybe one of few who say Serra wasnt lucky. How did GSP win te 2nd fight? Wrestling. Wht did he do in thefirst? Sat there and got dropped by the stronger puncher who went after it. Serra knew his chance was to hurt him and he did. How is that lucky? So anytime a lesser fighter wins it is luck????

You come to fight on one night. If you gas like Reem. Or lose focus. Or get dropped its your fault. Why is a guy who takes a guys best then finds a KO lucky??? Overeem couldnt take what Bigfoot took. So Overeem was the lesser fighter that night. 

Luck in fighting is such a ridiculous idea. Bigfoot was lucky tht he was tough enough to withstand those shots? Thats luck to you? I call it heart. And great cardio for a man his siZe. 

So if Tex wins by KO in the first minute is it luck?? Why because on your new UFC video game his skillset bars arent as big as bones'??? Sometimes I think people think this is some video game. 

You have one night to keep or lose your belt. If you get dropped, or gas, or lose it is your own fault. I dont give a shit if Bones wins the first 3 rounds then gets KOd. The object is to win. Whos fault is it if you cant stop a guy before he stops you? If you are beating the tar out of a guy for 3 and you end up getting KOd then shame on you. Or massive credit to the winner. 

There is no luck in combat sports. The object for Glover as he stated is to KO Jones. If he does it how is it luck? You dont want to get KOd by a guy who is down on cards? The focking stop him yourself before he stops you.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

While there is defo luck in combat sports, I agree that a lucky punch isn't really a thing. If you throw a punch, intended to knock and opponent out, and it lands, doing just that; it's not just luck.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> You're just such a bitter guy when people out debate you.
> 
> Cerrone has looked outstanding in striking before. That was a fight that came down to technique and how the fighters felt on the day. Barbosa was looking awesome but Ceronne landed a shot which hurt him and capitalised quickly. On paper, it's easy to see Cerrone beating Barbosa to the punch every time.
> 
> Glover only really had his power.


Glover HAD? Did the fight already happen? I don't get it. You are patting yourself as some debate king and acting like the fight already happened. You are goofy as hell dude. 

Glover is a high level BJJ player. Has shown nothing but great wrestling....better than Gustaf had showed before the Bones fight. But yet that guy only has power. Yup he didn't overcome getting tagged vs Bader and put him away with a sick combo. Not he doesn't jump on subs. No he isn't strong in the clinch. He only has punching power. 

You know how stupid you sound? I'm not saying Tex beats Bones. I just think he has a much better chance than some think. Same as Gustaf. Everyone and their mother counted Gustaf out. Yet here we are, very next fight and its "oh Tex has nothing for Bones"


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

jonnyg4508 said:


> Glover HAD? Did the fight already happen? I don't get it. You are patting yourself as some debate king and acting like the fight already happened. You are goofy as hell dude.
> 
> Glover is a high level BJJ player. Has shown nothing but great wrestling....better than Gustaf had showed before the Bones fight. But yet that guy only has power. Yup he didn't overcome getting tagged vs Bader and put him away with a sick combo. Not he doesn't jump on subs. No he isn't strong in the clinch. He only has punching power.
> 
> You know how stupid you sound? I'm not saying Tex beats Bones. I just think he has a much better chance than some think. Same as Gustaf. Everyone and their mother counted Gustaf out. Yet here we are, very next fight and its "oh Tex has nothing for Bones"


Really? That much over a typo?

And I didn't say you're losing a debate to me. I barely talked here.

The things you mentioned are ways he can avoid being put away by Jones, not ways he can put Jones away.

I'm not saying he doesn't have a good chance, but unless you are able to straight up out wrestle and grapple Jones, you can't be a one dimensional striker, which Glover is. Gus has a lot more going to his striking in diversity and angles.

And just because people counted Gus out, doesn't give Glover a better chance.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

jonnyg4508 said:


> There is no luck in combat sports.


Well, Weidman was definitely lucky Anderson broke his leg in their last fight.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

^Lmao.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

I think there is a certain amount of luck that goes into fights. There are so many variables and factors to consider in a fight and not all of them are controlled directly by the fighters.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

Regardless of how this fight goes down I am predicting an insane amount of butt-hurt either way.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

cdtcpl said:


> Regardless of how this fight goes down I am predicting an insane amount of butt-hurt either way.


If Glover lands a clean punch and finishes the fight, Jones fans BETTER not make complaints.

Although, if Jones drops his hands and taunts when it happens.........:confused05:


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

cdtcpl said:


> Regardless of how this fight goes down I am predicting an insane amount of butt-hurt either way.


I predict that only in the case of Tex winning, not the other way around. Jones followers should be those butt-hurt as I saw some pretty much pre fight excuses around already anticipating a possible "upset".

Jones is the default pick, the obvious favorite in the eyes of everybody, including Tex fans.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

Everyone says Jones has limited power but he's hurt every fighter he's faced at some point with his striking, usually punches BTW. 

Glover has been rocked against Bader and maldawhatever, Jones has enough power to KO Tex. Because of the style match up here I expect Jones to win the striking.

I just see more ways to win for Jones than Tex who has to finish and do it early or lose.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

slapshot said:


> Everyone says Jones has limited power but he's hurt every fighter he's faced at some point with his striking, usually punches BTW.
> 
> Glover has been rocked against Bader and maldawhatever, Jones has enough power to KO Tex. Because of the style match up here I expect Jones to win the striking.
> 
> I just see more ways to win for Jones than Tex who has to finish and do it early or lose.


I'd agree, if you didn't diss the machine that is Fabio Maldonado.


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

Eh, I accept that Jones is the clear favorite here and should be, but I wouldn't be surprised if Glover pulled it off. He's an extremely well rounded fighter himself that should never be completely overlooked.


I also wouldn't say that Jones is better in every aspect. I think that Glover has better BJJ overall, but that's debatable. Jones has good chokes, but he usually gets them after rocking an opponent or wearing them down. At the very least, they are neck and neck BJJ wise in my opinion. I also think that Glover has better hands, but Jones' reach makes a difference obviously.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

slapshot said:


> Everyone says Jones has limited power but he's hurt every fighter he's faced at some point with his striking, usually punches BTW.
> 
> Glover has been rocked against Bader and maldawhatever, Jones has enough power to KO Tex. Because of the style match up here I expect Jones to win the striking.
> 
> I just see more ways to win for Jones than Tex who has to finish and do it early or lose.


I don't think Jones has limited power any man who weighs 200lbs plus can hit someone hard enough to hurt them. I just say he lacks that one shot and it's over power that some guys like glover and gus have.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

Pretty serious staredown, but I love how Joe always photobombs these staredowns. I spent more time looking at him than the fighters :laugh:


----------



## GDPofDRB (Apr 18, 2013)

Berry serious stare down by Joe lol


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Haha he came from the other side of the room just to get in on that...


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

Joabbuac said:


> Haha he came from the other side of the room just to get in on that...


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

MagiK11 said:


>


Awesome video.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

I just wanted to say something interesting regarding jon jones, he is a great wrestler and athlete but he hasn't improved his boxing and defense since he became champ. Jon's strengths in the stand up apart from the obvious reach advantage against stocky shorter armed medicore strikers, is that he is so confident in his abilities he'll use unorthodox techniques and move sall the time to throw you off and hurt you. His oblique kicks and flying knees and standing elbows combined with his ruthless top game make him nearly unbeatable. But as Gus showed any competent boxer with a decent reach can easily mark him up and hit the target because Jon doesn't have great boxing or boxing defense. 

I just wonder if it's because he's almost bored as champ up until the gus fight or if winklejohn is a meh striking coach. I think unless we know for sure cormier is a better wrestler than jon, that he will lose the belt to someone like gus who isn't fooled by a long reach and can stuff a few takedowns.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

UFC_OWNS said:


> I just wanted to say something interesting regarding jon jones, he is a great wrestler and athlete but he hasn't improved his boxing and defense since he became champ. Jon's strengths in the stand up apart from the obvious reach advantage against stocky shorter armed medicore strikers, is that he is so confident in his abilities he'll use unorthodox techniques and move sall the time to throw you off and hurt you. His oblique kicks and flying knees and standing elbows combined with his ruthless top game make him nearly unbeatable. But as Gus showed any competent boxer with a decent reach can easily mark him up and hit the target because Jon doesn't have great boxing or boxing defense.
> 
> I just wonder if it's because he's almost bored as champ up until the gus fight or if winklejohn is a meh striking coach. I think unless we know for sure cormier is a better wrestler than jon, that he will lose the belt to someone like gus who isn't fooled by a long reach and can stuff a few takedowns.


Jack Slack did an article where he talked about how Gus would match up much better than most people expected, but it is more due to who Gus faced prior to going to MMA. When Gus used to kick box almost all the fighters he faced were similar height and reach to himself, when he switched to MMA it was the first time he faced smaller guys. Jack pointed out one of the big differences between JBJ and Gus was that JBJ adapted to fighting shorter guys much better than Gus did. So while a lot of people try to chalk it up to Gus 'exposing' Jones, it was more likely the first time that Gus was comfortable striking in the cage as he could rely back on all of his experience and knowing where his range was.

That is not trying to take ANYTHING away from what Gus did. But what it does mean is that people cannot look to what Gus did as a plan to beat JBJ unless you can mimic both Gus's athletic abilities and years of experience. Tex has to try the exact same plan that has failed for pretty much everyone not named Gus, which is somehow get inside his range without getting taken down and do damage before Jones wrecks your day. Anyone fighting for the title obviously has a shot to win, but I just don't get how people think Tex is anything Jones hasn't faced before.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

cdtcpl said:


> That is not trying to take ANYTHING away from what Gus did. But what it does mean is that people cannot look to what Gus did as a plan to beat JBJ unless you can mimic both Gus's athletic abilities and years of experience. Tex has to try the exact same plan that has failed for pretty much everyone not named Gus, which is somehow get inside his range without getting taken down and do damage before Jones wrecks your day. Anyone fighting for the title obviously has a shot to win, but I just don't get how people think Tex is anything Jones hasn't faced before.


Depends if you think Glover can hold up well in the wrestling department. I do, particularly in the first couple rounds when fresh. Other than DC's wrestling what hasn't Bones scene? But who has been able to stuff or compete with Bones in the TD department? Rashad and Gustaf. 1 is a midget of a man who sat on the outside content with just losing a decision. The other is Gustaf who gave him the fight of his life. All other guys were dwarfed or easily taken down. Tex is the hardest punch he has seen. 

If Tex can find a way to slip in or take one and give a fight ender, he has a solid chance. If he in fact is able to do well in the clinch, TD range, then he can punch from there as well. 

The only brawler/good base/power puncher Bones has fought is Shogun and Rampage. Shogun looked like a washed up, broken bum. Page actually made him respect his power for a few rounds. Guys like Rashad, Machida, Vitor are all tiny 205ers. Who was content on sitting outside. Tex isn't going to sit outside. 

Oh yea, and Tex arguably has the best BJJ of anyone Bones has fought. 

I;m not saying Tex should win. Or Tex presents some huge problem. But to say he is just some guy who doesn't offer much is sort of crazy. Bones has fought no one like Tex. Closest style is Page, a guy who lasted 4. A guy with less wrestling, way less BJJ, and probably less heart. A guy we all saw Tex destroy.

Tex isn't Gustaf size. He doesn't even have a good reach. But he isn't the same 6 foot nothing runt Jones has been fighting. Rashad, Chael, Vitor, Page, Shogun, Machida they are all 6 foot on a their best day. They are either 185ers or should have been 185ers besides Page.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Great posts above. Someone should look into doing a flying armbar with the way the LHW title holder moves forward and backwards with his arms stretched out. 

Controls the long range:
oblique kicks + long arms

Controls the mid range:
spinning elbows + slashing elbows where usually that's for close range

Controls the short range: 
Clinch + takedowns

I thought Machida had the best chance because he darts in and out...but he ran right into an elbow...got dropped then chocked out. 

Glover can not waste energy chasing him nor can he take too much damage getting taken down and absorbing any elbows. That is his single most deadliest weapon. One elbow from the LHW title holder can change the outcome immediately; Machida, Gus, etc. Glover has to stand in the pocket wait for him to throw an attack then snipe em while he's retracting his long limbs and even going for takedowns to give him something to think about. Basically just go back to basics with tight defense and aim for those body shots on his long torso. That should hurt em...THEN go for the KO shot in the latter rounds. 

Rooting for Glover, but I'm not getting my hopes up. I just hope he doesn't do his stupid cartwheel then Ali shuffle. Man it's ridiculous.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

If I'm glove i'm not spending one second on the outside. I'm doing only 3 things the whole fight, leg kicks when not in range, getting in very close and boxing with him even if he has to cover up to get in or take some damage and finally getting in close and double legging him and beating him up on the ground. 

It really amazes me how many fighters will just wait on the outside on the off chance you can get a looping hook on him from distance. I think tex can take him down if he's smart, eh took rampage down a few times and as crap as canpage is he is pretty hard to take down as jones' found out.


----------



## BrutalKO (Oct 5, 2006)

...I agree with Gus' take on the fight about Jones using his reach and picking Tex apart on the outside. Glover has all the tools to beat Jones, like many of our other ex-champions possess as well and they've all come up short. Gus laid down a nice blueprint for beating Jones but I doubt GT will beat Jon. I think it's gonna be a war that goes the distance with Jones getting his hand raised via UD...


----------



## ReptilianSlayer (Sep 2, 2013)




----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

ReptilianSlayer said:


>


I know me and you argue a lot (me being a nazi and all), but where the hell do you get all these gifs? I'm seriously impressed.


----------



## ReptilianSlayer (Sep 2, 2013)

PheelGoodInc said:


> I know me and you argue a lot (me being a nazi and all), but where the hell do you get all these gifs? I'm seriously impressed.


----------



## cookiefritas (Jun 17, 2011)

Glover hopefully has the wrestling to be able to get within range on Jones and unload on him from the clinch while others have been taken down at will when they get close on Jones. The key to beat taller fighters has always been to get in on them and win the close range exchanges, glover will have to be able to do that and change levels on Jones here and there to attempt to take him down. 

Jones has good but not great stand up, he takes people's souls once he takestthem down. If you force him to get in a striking match, he is beatable.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

cookiefritas said:


> The key to beat taller fighters has always been to get in on them and win the close range exchanges, glover will have to be able to do that and change levels on Jones here and there to attempt to take him down.


Well, even not meaning anything, Tex took inspiration from Mike Iron Tyson, a short fighter who demolished way taller dudes for a living. Here we hope he lands that big one.


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

the person that beats Jones will use more than just punches, gotta kick his legs too.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

cookiefritas said:


> Glover hopefully has the wrestling to be able to get within range on Jones and unload on him from the clinch while others have been taken down at will when they get close on Jones. The key to beat taller fighters has always been to get in on them and win the close range exchanges, glover will have to be able to do that and change levels on Jones here and there to attempt to take him down.
> 
> Jones has good but not great stand up, he takes people's souls once he takestthem down. If you force him to get in a striking match, he is beatable.


Agree with this. I am interested/hopeful to see what Tex can do from the clinch. Most guys don't want to be there, but Tex is stronger than most. If they tie up Tex should really try and put some leather on him whenever he can. 

One thing I can't stand it those knee kicks. Those should be illegal. Also as the gif illustrates it is ridiculous to stretch your arms out with fingers out. So basically if the guy comes at him he gets poked in the eye. That is some shady shit. Bones does a lot of stuff that is shady. Legal but shady.


----------



## ReptilianSlayer (Sep 2, 2013)

Glover should really look to work the body on the inside as well, not just going head hunting.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

ReptilianSlayer said:


> Glover should really look to work the body on the inside as well, not just going head hunting.


Good point. If Glover can walk through Jones' shots and close off the cage, the body shots are going to be a HUGE asset to him.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

cookiefritas said:


> Glover hopefully has the wrestling to be able to get within range on Jones and unload on him from the clinch while others have been taken down at will when they get close on Jones. The key to beat taller fighters has always been to get in on them and win the close range exchanges, glover will have to be able to do that and change levels on Jones here and there to attempt to take him down.
> 
> Jones has good but not great stand up, he takes people's souls once he takestthem down. If you force him to get in a striking match, he is beatable.


Jones is an exception. A tall fighter that fights best in close because of his wrestling ability and how he relies heavily on elbows as effective strikes. 

The only reason he has success at distance against some of these other fighters is because his reach is so great they can't get close even though he doesn't have the best form.

That is why Gus had success against Jones. He could keep Jones away from his really effective range and pick him apart with superior striking. It wasn't until Gus got tired and failed to stay out of Jones's close striking range that he got hurt by the elbow and started to lose the fight.


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

That's true. Gus should have just kept his distance and he probably would have won


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> Good point. If Glover can walk through Jones' shots and close off the cage, the body shots are going to be a HUGE asset to him.


Jones is pretty awesome up close, i think if Glover is there landing body shots... he is meeting an elbow, or being tied up and dumped on the floor.


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

Man i'm rooting for Glover but I really dont' know who will win. Regardless who wins, I hope it's an exciting fight!


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Time to see what you have Glover. 

I just hope this is a good fight and not some freak finish/injury etc.


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

Im happy that im not emotionally inolved in this fight. I think Tex has what it takes to win though.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

A lil gem on Twitter-

@MMARoasted 


> Glover is going to be the biggest obstacle that Jon Jones has faced since the cop told him to say the alphabet backwards.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

man that was cringe worthy by jonny boy


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

I like the fact that Glover says that him and his camp see him as the favorite. It's a good mentality to have. He also looks quite relaxed as well as he is entering the cage. It's refreshing to see a guy seeing the champion as another fighter that he just needs to get passed and doesn't see him as the best in the world that has been unstoppable so far, and you obviously know he isn't overlooking the champion either. Hopefully it's a good fight.

Lol at Jones' dance there.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

This is going to be interesting.


----------



## jaycalgary (Jun 19, 2008)

Here is where the real downward spiral starts for Jones thanks to Gus.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Screaming like a girl 101.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Tex was blessed by Liddell and Tyson. That's always a good thing.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

What a great card so far, I hope this fight continues the trend.

Tex getting boo'ed? Jones getting cheered? What twilight zone are we in?


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

Close round


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

Jones round 1


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

Pretty sure JOnes won that round.


----------



## OHKO (Jul 11, 2010)

Glover doing much better than I expected. Putting on a good pace. If he doesn't gas I see this being a very competitive fight.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Name any fighter in the world. Nobody has the innovation of Jon Jones.

Is that armbreak he went for allowed? Or does it class as small joint manipulation? Either way I absolutely loved it. You could see Glover didnt expect it what so ever.


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

I think Jones won the round. But its close


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Glover is not fighting well, he needs to use more accurate boxing instead of big swings and misses, also more leg kicks.


----------



## JWP (Jun 4, 2007)

I gave it to Glover. More offence. Walking forward. Mind you my stream is terrible so I could be wrong


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

Jones needs to stop with the open hand bullshit


----------



## OHKO (Jul 11, 2010)

Jon gotta stop sticking his hand out like that.

Pisses me off.


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

That eye poking shit is ridiculous. Mirgliotta is terrible for responding to it so late.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

Jones 2 - 0


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

2-0 for Jones maybe


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Yep glover is just like the rest, letting jones fight his fight instead of doing what gus did.


----------



## Shoegazer (Jun 23, 2007)

2-0 Jones.

I think Glover only has a puncher's chance. Maybe Jones will get too cocky or something...but doubtful.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

He's playing a risky game with the fingers now, but the hand on the head is working. Glover is throwing the hand off as if he is frustrated with it, like Jones is treating him like a kid.

Again the creativity is just ludicrous. 

He says his shoulder hurt? It's that jerk Jones is doing when they clinch. Its fantastic.


----------



## OHKO (Jul 11, 2010)

I don't understand why he can't leave a fist out there instead of an open hand. If there is another eyepoke they really should deduct a point from Jones just to give him a warning not to do it again not just in this fight, but in all his future fights.


----------



## jaycalgary (Jun 19, 2008)

Rogan makes me want to turn the volume off. I can't fairly watch the fight listening to that hack shill for Jones. Now he is a Dana White look a like to boot.


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

Jones takedowns are so overrated


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

Jones is just tearing Tex up against the cage.


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

Jones is dominating this so far!


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

WHY IS NO ONE MENTIONING THAT ARM JERK HE KEEPS DOING!?!?!? lol


----------



## Alessia (Sep 1, 2011)

OHKO said:


> I don't understand why he can't leave a fist out there instead of an open hand.


'

Probably because then there's no risk of him poking anyone in the eye if they move forward.


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

Glover is not at his best with his back against the cage. Enough already, Joe.

EDIT: This is just ridiculous. Rogan is unbearable for this fight.


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

3-0 for Jones


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

Jones has been rubbing glovers head open palm style like a genie all night.


----------



## jaycalgary (Jun 19, 2008)

Good fight but could somebody please shut Rogan the shill up.


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> WHY IS NO ONE MENTIONING THAT ARM JERK HE KEEPS DOING!?!?!? lol


He's done that in other fights too I do believe


----------



## EVERLOST (May 28, 2007)

I didnt think Glover was ready for a title fight and apparently so far I was right but also...there wasnt anybody else to fight Jones so it is what it is.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

FINALLY JOE ROGAN MENTIONED THE ARM JERK!!!!!!!!! lmao


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

Jones is relentless with that eye poking. I don't care for Big John as a referee but at least he would consistently call Jones on it.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

Jones is committing murder, 4 - 0.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Stun Gun said:


> He's done that in other fights too I do believe


I haven't seen it before, and it's stuff like that which I absolutely love in MMA.

Jon Jones is pretty much the only MMA fighter who calls himself and his opponents "Martial Artists" instead of "Fighters". Fights like this show you exactly why.

"Artistic". Good use of words from Greg Jackson.


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

EVERLOST said:


> I didnt think Glover was ready for a title fight and apparently so far I was right but also...there wasnt anybody else to fight Jones so it is what it is.


I was always the same, I didn't think Glover was ready, but thought he could win if he fought his fight


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

Glover is getting smashed. Have to hand it to Jones!


----------



## rallyman (Mar 15, 2010)

man those elbows of jones are so devastating


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Such a predictable fight, gus will do him in.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

What a clinic by Jones he looks unreal. #1 P4P officially after this fight imo.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

Why can't he take points away for not keeping your mouth guard in?


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Joe Rogan is wrong about the eyes thing. Jones, sine the second round, hasn#t really touched his eyes once. He's keeping him frustrated and off guard, and kind of humiliating him, but holding his head with his hand.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> I said it the first time Glover was mentioned in title contention; he weights way too much on his lead leg and he has some nasty oblique kicks coming his way.
> 
> I think this fight is going to show us the absolute best of Jones, and Glover will be nothing but a big target for him to completely dismantle, much to the ire of most MMA fans.


I would just like to show off my prediction to everyone


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Good fight but as expected.

Good debating with you guys and johnny thanks for the credits.


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

I hate Jones, but that was beautiful


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

And that is a wrap, Jones in a 5 round dominant decision where he was never in any trouble at all.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Good fight, good performance by Jones.


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

I wanted glover to win but jones just shut the shit out of his game. From the 3rd once he pressured him on the cage and held glover there, it was over.


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

Jones showing some personality at the end. Nice.

Rogan was at his worst tonight. Can't stand listening to him when his favorite fighters are on.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Meh fight only because it went nearly exactly like the rampage fight in terms of strategy. Gus will get him for sure


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

Here we go with the Tito style shirts!


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

Dan is the only ref who could have grabbed Jones liek that for the announcement hahahahah


----------



## EVERLOST (May 28, 2007)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> I would just like to show off my prediction to everyone


I totally agree. Good call. But besides Gus there wasnt really anyone else to fight him with any kind of streak


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Do all Americans say improvisation like Joe Rogan?


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

I still think Gus is the only guy at LHW that gives Jones an issue.


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

Good win for Jones. Glover stayed in there and made it to the end, but Jones is number one for a reason.

Glover's defensive grappling looked good though for the little time it was on the ground.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

EVERLOST said:


> I totally agree. Good call. But besides Gus there wasnt really anyone else to fight him with any kind of streak


Well, this raises a big question.


Can DC wrestle him?

YES!!!! GLOVER MENTIONED THE ARM JERK!!!!! 

Stun Gun, if even Glover said he was surprised by it, I think it's an original enough one to this fight haha.


----------



## Alessia (Sep 1, 2011)

Stun Gun said:


> I still think Gus is the only guy at LHW that gives Jones an issue.


Actually after tonight, I think Rumble could give Jones a good fight.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Stun Gun said:


> I still think Gus is the only guy at LHW that gives Jones an issue.


Only other fighters that could potentially be trouble are Cormier and Rumble. Rumble has the power and Cormier may have the wrestling.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

Tex very classy in the interview, still can't wait to see him fight again.


----------



## OHKO (Jul 11, 2010)

Teixeira is such a class act.


----------



## jaycalgary (Jun 19, 2008)

Good fight for Jones. Sure turned into a douchbag raising his hand before it was over. Rogan ruined the the fight for me though.


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

Alessia said:


> Actually after tonight, I think Rumble could give Jones a good fight.


Rumble would make it fun for a few rounds but I think he would fade in the 3rd. 

But shit I take back that Gus is the only guy. I think DC would man handle Jones in the grappling department


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Ohhhhh harsh for this to be the fight where Chuck's record got beat.

I don't see ANY way that Rumble gives Jones trouble, even if he is such a beast.


----------



## HorsepoweR (Jun 1, 2007)

Yes, Gus, DC and Rumble. I want to see those in that order, all 3 pose threats to Jones and I would bet on any one of them.


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

Jones shows again why he is currently the p4p leader. His antics get on my nerves, but just like Anderson Silva it has a purpose. Glover was class act with Rogan.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

I'll agree with Rumble being an interesting fight as well. I'm still not sold on DC at 205, I am pretty sure if he beats Hendo and Jones beats Gus in the rematch that we will see that fight soon enough.


----------



## EVERLOST (May 28, 2007)

I dont think DC is all that great really. DC is kind of short and likes to play the Clinch game. Jones can wrap his arms around DC and use knees and elbows. DC can probably knee Jones in the groin as thats probably as high as his knee can get on Jones lol


----------



## Alessia (Sep 1, 2011)

Stun Gun said:


> Rumble would make it fun for a few rounds but I think he would fade in the 3rd.


He didn't seem to fade in the 3rd tonight, but then again fighting Jones is a whole different game than Phil.


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

Alessia said:


> He didn't seem to fade in the 3rd tonight, but then again fighting Jones is a whole different game than Phil.


Yeah, Davis was too laid back. Jones would push that pace to gas Rumble. But Rumble would hurt Jones and stop his wrestling


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

Alessia said:


> He didn't seem to fade in the 3rd tonight, but then again fighting Jones is a whole different game than Phil.


The reason I find it interesting is that Anthony has a lot of explosiveness very early in the fight. Gus builds up to it, but AJ comes out with it. I think he would have the best chance of stopping Jones from ever getting started, but I also don't want to hype him up too much, he may have just had the perfect gameplan to make Davis look stupid but not fare well against another top 10 LHW. He is a fighter to watch now though.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

This is one of the more impressive fights. He's throwing and using a lot of moves, most kind of out of the blue, but it really throws his opponents off. Pretty disappointed with Glover cuz it shows how's one dimensional he is like Rampage. 
He just couldn't really get into his groove and he tired out. 
Not too surprised. 

I think Gus and DC are the only ones to pose a challenge. If not I really would like to see how the LHW title holder deals with "The Spider." Would have been better to face the 32-35 year old Spider.


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

I wasn't surprised that Jones won. I figured his range and oblique kicks would do some damage. I wanted to see how Glover would do against the very best and I got my answer. He stayed in the fight all 25 minutes like I thought he would and landed on more than one occasion. Overall, Jones had a dominant victory, but Glover gave it his best and has nothing to be ashamed of. That range is just crazy and it kept annoying me how Jones kept resting his hand on top of Glover's head. It's a hard obstacle to get passed and props to Jones for always utilizing it to it's fullest potential. He uses his reach so ridiculously well.

I liked how Glover easily popped back up when taken down. I knew Jones wouldn't just maul him on the ground. Glover's grappling is too good for that to happen. Glover is a very well rounded guy and among the elite. Jones is just a freak of nature (in a good way) and a gifted athlete. Someone like Gus who compares to him physically is the one that has the best chance at dethroning him. It looks like Gus will be getting another chance at doing that pretty soon.

Great win for Jones and I can't wait to see both guys back in the octagon.

EDIT: I wouldn't call Glover one dimensional at all, No Mercy. He had the grappling to completely nullify any sort of offense against Jones on the ground and popped back up easily, and in the stand up, he just couldn't overcome the range and athleticism of Jones. I don't think it was because he lacked a complete skill set or anything. It's just not a good stylistic match up for him. That is my opinion anyway.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

So....4 performance of the night winners? lmao


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Went pretty much exactly as I expected just no finish. Though I didn't see anything that shows Jones striking has improved enough to beat gus. He's really good at hitting guys who can't close the distance and stand on the outside which essentially is hitting pads. Jones still hasn't gotten over getting hit though does the same duck away stick his hand out and run backwards.

Also I liked the Ray Lewis dance....

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Sure I was pulling for Tex, but that was a very entertaining fight to end one of the most entertaining UFC cards lately. 5 Rounds went sooo fast...

Jones put on a clinic indeed, but how come people say Glover wasn't ready when Jones couldn't put him away? Glover was outclassed, no doubt, but he fought to the end where so many in higher regards fell short.

Now Jones was wonderful technically speaking. So versatile, great timing, outstanding head movement, innovative attacks, very athletic and using his reach advantage and also displayed a good chin. Now add all that he showed today to all his accomplishments in MMA so far and all the P4P and GOAT candidate talk and a question remains: *Why the hell you need to poke your opponent's eyes, you SOB? *


----------



## cookiefritas (Jun 17, 2011)

Good fight. I thought Glover would hurt Jones at one point or another if he managed to keep the fight standing but I was wrong. Jones has a deceptively good chin and speed. He basically put on a clinic against Glover and has me convinced that he will maul any shorter fighter that he faces. His reach /speed and wresting is too much for the current contenders. Gus and him are in a league of their own right now. We will see if Rumble can make it a three way race.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Life B Ez said:


> Went pretty much exactly as I expected just no finish. Though I didn't see anything that shows Jones striking has improved enough to beat gus. He's really good at hitting guys who can't close the distance and stand on the outside which essentially is hitting pads. Jones still hasn't gotten over getting hit though does the same duck away stick his hand out and run backwards.
> 
> Also I liked the Ray Lewis dance....
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


As much as I want to see Gus beat Jones, Jones out struck him in the first fight. Most of that was due to the brutal elbow late in the fight but overall he was still very dangerous.

Gus will most likely have the boxing advantage again but the thing with Jones is that he and his team are very intelligent/ They will be working very hard on ways to beat Gus, ways most people probably wouldn't even think of.

I really want to see that rematch and I hope Gus wins but Jones is one hell of a fighter. Too bad he has his odd outbursts/stupid moments.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

The fight went how i figured it would go. I was surprised at how well Glover did when it comes to getting up. I thought Jones was going to be able to use his ground and hellbows a bit more. 

One thing we have not seen yet is someone REMATCH Jon Jones. And since Jones is so unique physically and stylistically i think someone would benefit tons by getting 2 tries at him. Im not so sure itl benefit Gus but i always thought Machida or Rashad would have benefited from it.

Phil Davis talked alllooot of trash and as Jones said that if he loses to Anthony he is going to look stupid and Jones was right cause Davis looks very stupid now and very average.

I was on mmaweekly and i read their play by play (which i have a habit of doing cause i like to see how others saw it) and this made me laugh.



> MMAWEEKLY AJ vs PD -
> 
> "*Johnson* looks to get *Johnson* down. Davis lands elbows to the side of his head. The round ends. MMAWeekly scores it 10-9 for Johnson."


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

Hope someone asks Jones a question about Davis at the press conference.


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

SideWays222 said:


> The fight went how i figured it would go. I was surprised at how well Glover did when it comes to getting up. I thought Jones was going to be able to use his ground and hellbows a bit more.
> 
> 
> Phil Davis talked alllooot of trash and as Jones said that if he loses to Anthony he is going to look stupid and Jones was right cause Davis looks very stupid now and very average.
> ...


That's why I feel it's unfair for some to call Glover one dimensional. His grappling is excellent. Jones managed to get him down, and he completely nullified any sort of offense and easily got back to his feet. That's no easy task against a guy like Jones who has a great top game and typically insane ground and pound. Glover didn't lose because he was one dimensional, he lost because Jones is a freak athlete and Glover lacked the physical gifts to overcome the range of Jones in my opinion. Jones utilizes that range extremely well and is unfortunately a bad match up for Glover and almost everyone in the division, and I wouldn't call everyone one dimensional. Glover is still a very well rounded fighter.

I got my answer about how stacks up against the best of the best like I said. I'm not completely disappointed. He landed on more than one occasion and stayed in there for the entire fight without giving up. He's still among the elite at 205 in my eyes. Jones is just number one for a reason.

Funny stuff from MMA weekly, haha. Davis showed a good chin so there is that, but he better lay low for a while regarding Jones.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

AlphaDawg said:


> Hope someone asks Jones a question about Davis at the press conference.


Hope somebody asks him why he keeps eye poking people?


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

Jones sig move, the eye poke


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

Inbetween rounds when Greg Jackson tells Jones to slow his breathing.

It might be better to breath regularly or take deep breaths to get as much oxygen into the lungs as possible. 

A person wouldn't want to hold their breath inbetween rounds. Restricting your breathing, and forcing yourself to breath slowly when your body naturally wants you to breath faster, could hinder your recovery.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

Stun Gun said:


> Jones sig move, the eye poke


No, Jones is clearly the peoples elbow, Kos still has the eye poke signature move until he actually retires.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

Trix said:


> Inbetween rounds when Greg Jackson tells Jones to slow his breathing.
> 
> It might be better to breath regularly or take deep breaths to get as much oxygen into the lungs as possible.
> 
> A person wouldn't want to hold their breath inbetween rounds. Restricting your breathing, and forcing yourself to breath slowly when your body naturally wants you to breath faster, could hinder your recovery.


I think that is to keep Jones from getting too amped and rushing into mistakes. Jackson does a great job coaching his fighters in between rounds and telling them what they need, and he was focused on keeping Jones calm. It appeared to work very well.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Trix said:


> Inbetween rounds when Greg Jackson tells Jones to slow his breathing.
> 
> It might be better to breath regularly or take deep breaths to get as much oxygen into the lungs as possible.
> 
> A person wouldn't want to hold their breath inbetween rounds. Restricting your breathing, and forcing yourself to breath slowly when your body naturally wants you to breath faster, could hinder your recovery.


When Jackson tells him this he is trying to get Jones to relax and slow his heart rate by taking deeper breaths instead of quick short breaths.

Not sure what makes you think Jones would be holding his breath.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Stapler said:


> That's why I feel it's unfair for some to call Glover one dimensional. His grappling is excellent. Jones managed to get him down, and he completely nullified any sort of offense and easily got back to his feet. That's no easy task against a guy like Jones who has a great top game and typically insane ground and pound. Glover didn't lose because he was one dimensional, he lost because Jones is a freak athlete and Glover lacked the physical gifts to overcome the range of Jones in my opinion. Jones utilizes that range extremely well and is unfortunately a bad match up for Glover and almost everyone in the division, and I wouldn't call everyone one dimensional. Glover is still a very well rounded fighter.
> 
> I got my answer about how stacks up against the best of the best like I said. I'm not completely disappointed. He landed on more than one occasion and stayed in there for the entire fight without giving up. He's still among the elite at 205 in my eyes. Jones is just number one for a reason.
> 
> Funny stuff from MMA weekly, haha. Davis showed a good chin so there is that, but he better lay low for a while regarding Jones.


I agree i dont think he is one dimensional either. I will say that i think he is a bit "static" in a sense that he is pretty good at everything but he keeps it strictly to the basics to a certain extent. And he doesnt try to finish his fights in a variety of ways so people get confused and think he is one dimensional. He kinda reminds me of Junior Dos Santos imo. 

Another thing people dont think about but Jon Jones length gives him ridiculous leverage in alot of positions. Iv grappled guys taller and longer then me and in certain spots when they get a hold of my limb i feel like they are completely out muscling me but its just cause they have they have leverage in spots i dont. Like in a Kimura for instance


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Trix said:


> Inbetween rounds when Greg Jackson tells Jones to slow his breathing.
> 
> It might be better to breath regularly or take deep breaths to get as much oxygen into the lungs as possible.
> 
> A person wouldn't want to hold their breath inbetween rounds. Restricting your breathing, and forcing yourself to breath slowly when your body naturally wants you to breath faster, could hinder your recovery.


That is just a way of telling someone to calm down and focus. He is trying to avoid Jones from getting a adrenaline dump, conserve his energy, not concentrating on the gameplan, and if you breath too heavily you can get light headed.


Sorry for the DP


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

cdtcpl said:


> Tex very classy in the interview, still can't wait to see him fight again.


Agree. Love that guy and think he had a solid performance.

I scored it 49-46 or 50-46. 

I thought Tex was game most all fight though and was getting the better of him standing. Jones is real good though and has a great chin and great cardio. 2 things that will start getting notice. He put it in another gear in round 3 and Tex slowed. But I thought Tex showed well in the wrestling, grappling, and early striking. His chin held up as well when many pointed at the times he was hit. 

I do not care fore Jones' eye poking. I don't care how you slice it, putting your fingers in front of a guys eyes is begging for getting them caught in their eye. I get what he is trying to do with distance, but it isn't like boxing, you can't stick your fingers in guys eyes that is ridiculous. And whatever they are legal but don't care for knee kicks. 

Glover clearly lost, but with how game he was with wrestling, chin, cardio I'd say he had better than a punchers chance. I think he will be back in there after a couple fights. 

420 I'll get you MMA Forum Loot in the morning. Big time congrats on your epic jackpot.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

jonnyg4508 said:


> Agree. Love that guy and think he had a solid performance.
> 
> I scored it 49-46 or 50-46.
> 
> ...


Ahhhhhh come on, you can tell it was a puncher's chance now


----------



## Term (Jul 28, 2009)

AlphaDawg said:


> Hope someone asks Jones a question about Davis at the press conference.


They had Jones on the post fight show on Fox Sports 1. DC was one of the analyst and was asking Jones if he would give him the next shot. Jones told him to take heed of what happen to Davis, he should just worry about Dan Henderson right now.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> Ahhhhhh come on, you can tell it was a puncher's chance now


Yeah i agree it was clearly a punchers chance type fight.

Tex did well in other regards in a defensive manner. He lost in the stand up consistently. His only way to win was Ko/tko. To me Tex had a punchers chance and thats exactly what he had in the fight.




Term said:


> They had Jones on the post fight show on Fox Sports 1. DC was one of the analyst and was asking Jones if he would give him the next shot. Jones told him to take heed of what happen to Davis, he should just worry about Dan Henderson right now.


That might be the best response iv seen Jones ever give. It was actually clever for a change and not awkward im holier then thou nonsense.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

jonnyg4508 said:


> Glover clearly lost, but with how game he was with wrestling, chin, cardio I'd say he had better than a punchers chance. I think he will be back in there after a couple fights.
> 
> 420 I'll get you MMA Forum Loot in the morning. Big time congrats on your epic jackpot.


Whatever lets you sleep at night 

Nice doing business with you.


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

cdtcpl said:


> I think that is to keep Jones from getting too amped and rushing into mistakes. Jackson does a great job coaching his fighters in between rounds and telling them what they need, and he was focused on keeping Jones calm. It appeared to work very well.





420atalon said:


> When Jackson tells him this he is trying to get Jones to relax and slow his heart rate by taking deeper breaths instead of quick short breaths.
> 
> Not sure what makes you think Jones would be holding his breath.





SideWays222 said:


> That is just a way of telling someone to calm down and focus. He is trying to avoid Jones from getting a adrenaline dump, conserve his energy, not concentrating on the gameplan, and if you breath too heavily you can get light headed.
> 
> 
> Sorry for the DP


Forcing yourself to slow your breathing.

When your body is screaming for air.

Doesn't have a calming effect.

It has the opposite effect. 

What calms a person is having air and oxygen.

You get those things by breathing as deeply and quickly as needed, and re oxygenating as quickly as possible.

...


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Trix said:


> Forcing yourself to slow your breathing.
> 
> When your body is screaming for air.
> 
> ...


Not for me.

What helps me the most is when i control my breathing. Taking deep controlled breaths.

Taking quick deep breaths gets me light headed. 

pretty much every coach says what Greg Jackson said. I have no idea why you are trying to act this thick headed. Controlling your breathing doesnt mean making a breath last 10 seconds. It means giving your body exactly what it needs and not letting your adrenaline get the best of you.


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

SideWays222 said:


> Not for me.
> 
> What helps me the most is when i control my breathing. Taking deep controlled breaths.
> 
> ...


Did I say a person not controlling their breathing is good?

Or that taking quick deep breaths is a good idea?

If your body naturally wants you to breath, you should breath.

You shouldn't breath less than you feel like and artificially slow things down to a point where you're restricting your air, unnecessarily.

You want your heart to slow down & breath naturally / normally without restricting yourself.

To do this, you should sit up straight and not slouch on the stool like a lot of guys do, to fill your lungs fully.

It might sound irrelevent or silly. But could be more important than people give it credit for being..


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Trix said:


> Forcing yourself to slow your breathing.
> 
> When your body is screaming for air.
> 
> ...


Actually slowing your breathing and heart rate is something almost every athlete does when taking a break. 

If Jones was actually slowing his breathing so much that his body wasn't getting a sufficient amount of oxygen I might agree with you but he isn't doing that... 

Also taking deep quick breaths isn't good for you. It causes hyperventilation...


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Trix said:


> Did I say a person not controlling their breathing is good?
> 
> Or that taking quick deep breaths is a good idea?
> 
> ...


Alright thats fine man you know better then every coach.



420atalon said:


> Actually slowing your breathing and heart rate is something almost every athlete does when taking a break.
> 
> If Jones was actually slowing his breathing so much that his body wasn't getting a sufficient amount of oxygen I might agree with you but he isn't doing that...
> 
> Also taking deep quick breaths isn't good for you. It causes hyperventilation...


Rep


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

Good stuff from Jon but something needs to be done about his blatantly intentional eye pokes. Nothing wrong with open palm, but there are so many examples now of Jon purposely rubbing his fingers into opponent's faces. He is an asshole.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

SM33 said:


> Good stuff from Jon but something needs to be done about his blatantly intentional eye pokes. Nothing wrong with open palm, but there are so many examples now of Jon purposely rubbing his fingers into opponent's faces. He is an asshole.


How about him rubbing Glover's cut? He was trying to open that thing up way worse. It was bad.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

He's a very diabolical fighter and I would say borderline dishonourable.

- slashing elbows to open cuts (it's his trademark)
- shoulder butts
- trying to break Glover's elbow and dislocate his shoulder in the 1st round 
- placing his entire hand on Glover's forehead like what you would do to your lil brother as he's trying to punch you
- controlling his wrists in the clinch then unleashing elbows...very similar to what GSP, Tito does in the top position
- oblique kicks...very close to the knee caps (he learned this from Anderson. GJ commented about these kicks back in the Thales fight.)
- usually crouches early to prevent a bum rush from an opponent feigning a takedown taking advantage of the no kick/knee rule. Too bad Vitor didn't land his kick or better yet finish the armbar...lolz!
- fingers in the eyes are quite blatant. He does it every single time. Combined with the blood + sweat it disrupts and disorients an opponent. Opponent can't defend and he can't hit em cuz he can't see. Very very devious. 

Gustaf already had his chance and he blew it by allowing the LHW title holder right back in the 4th and 5th by not pouring it on and finishing. Quite unfortunate. I think the LHW title holder might be even more prepared the 2nd time around. We'll see.

Otherwise I feel DC will be the one to put him in his place. If not it could very well be "The Spider."


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Brilliantly devious... I don't have a problem with most of the nasty shit he does. Just the fingers in the eyes.


----------



## ReptilianSlayer (Sep 2, 2013)

Great fight, I thought that the first 2.5 rounds were really close and could have gone either way. In the latter half of the fight, Jones really turned it up a notch and Glover started to fade, but still landed some good, solid shots. 

Rogans commentary was absolutely ridiculousl throughout the entire fight. I swear that guy brainwashes the audiences with some of his commentary. Any time Glover landed a shot he would either be as quiet as a church mouse and not even acknowledge it or brush it off because Jones absorbed it well, but for every single Jones strike landed (and missed), Rogaine would practically be screaming and jumping from his chair. Truly awful commentary from pseudo intellect Joe Rogan.

Also Jones fingers in the eyes strategy is out of control. Mirgliotta should have deducted a point for contuing to do it, but Mirgliotta being the garbage referee he is did nothing of course.

Really entertaining fight, Jones is a monster champion and has a monster chin (which I think should start to be acknowledged more). Glover is always game and I can't wait to see him back in action again, I'd like to see him beat up Davis and send him packing maybe.


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

I HAAAAAAAATE Jon Jones...

however, that was impressive.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

Ya jons open handed leading was just out of control. I guess there is technically no rule that he is breaking though if it does not result in an eye poke. Might be time for a rule change but man that would be hard to inforce. Tons of fighters lead with an open hand its just that jons really made ot blatant.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Jesy Blue (May 8, 2009)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> Is that armbreak he went for allowed? Or does it class as small joint manipulation? Either way I absolutely loved it. You could see Glover didnt expect it what so ever.


looked like he was going for a standing Mir Lock: 








... which is completely legal.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

ReptilianSlayer said:


> Great fight, I thought that the first 2.5 rounds were really close and could have gone either way.


We clearly watched different fights. While I agree the first was close, 2-5 were so 1 sided that I don't see how anyone could give them to Tex.


----------



## Swp (Jan 2, 2010)

Painful to watch ... 

People forgot how Jones performs when he's comfortable ... was like watching Jones vs Shogun again... 

Stupid not to use a solid gameplay against him ... cuz when he's in a lil deep waters he panics and makes mistakes ... when he's relaxed he's a monster ...

Right now he's the best fighter in MMA !!!
Atleast on paper , until the GUS or Cormier fight


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Jesy Blue said:


> looked like he was going for a standing Mir Lock:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But he was not interest in making Glover to tap there. He suddenly yanked the arm while they were dry where the consequences could be drastic. Still, even if that ended up breaking Glover's arm instantly, I don't know if it could be considered illegal. :dunno:


----------



## js1316 (Jun 17, 2007)

Usually people love the champ, but this guy is the most hated champion I can remember. Tito was too, but I think Jones is hated by more lol. Even casual fans don't like him.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## The Best Around (Oct 18, 2011)

Beautiful to watch. I was hoping Bones would go for more TDs to try to have a better chance to finish. Glover was bringing it early on but eventually the skill difference was clear. Didnt like the eye poking but all the other innovations were fine with me.


----------



## The Best Around (Oct 18, 2011)

No_Mercy said:


> He's a very diabolical fighter and I would say borderline dishonourable.
> 
> - slashing elbows to open cuts (it's his trademark)
> - shoulder butts
> ...


(Aside from the eye pokes)

So basically what you are saying is because Jones fights unique, does different things, and exploits his strengths, he doesnt fight with honor?


----------



## GDPofDRB (Apr 18, 2013)

The Best Around said:


> (Aside from the eye pokes)
> 
> So basically what you are saying is because Jones fights unique, does different things, and exploits his strengths, he doesnt fight with honor?


I agree with No Mercey, Jones fights great, but unlike every other MMA fighter in a sense. A sense that makes him come off very dirty to experienced and new viewers.

I think last night might of been Jones best performance in MMA yet really. The end of the fight he was emulating Cain vs JDS with his pressure domination after Glover stifled his wrestling. It was very impressive against one of the most dangerous opponents he's faced. Yet, there is something about his performance that has been often alluded to here and was at my place last night from everyone watching. Jones was very impressive, fought great and looked good, but what else he brings, the dirty style makes people unhappy to see him win. Three people who knew nothing about Glolver or Jones last night all ended with the same feeling after the fight, "Jones is great, I hate that he won, I want to see Glovers next fight." People un-inundated with the out of the ring stuff were put off by his fighting.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Bones is so freaking interesting to watch fight. The way he isolated Glover's right arm in the clinch and leaned on his left shoulder making him helpless against his elbows was brilliant. The extended hand thing when it is ontop of the head and on the side of the neck is fine he just needs to stop extending his fingers infront of guys eyes. His fight IQ might be as big of a weapon for him as his reach. It is great that this guy has come into his prime just as we are starting to lose Anderson because MMA just isn't as entertaining without fighters like them.


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

420atalon said:


> Actually slowing your breathing and heart rate is something almost every athlete does when taking a break.
> 
> If Jones was actually slowing his breathing so much that his body wasn't getting a sufficient amount of oxygen I might agree with you but he isn't doing that...
> 
> Also taking deep quick breaths isn't good for you. It causes hyperventilation...





SideWays222 said:


> Alright thats fine man you know better then every coach.
> 
> Rep


Jones eyes inbetween rounds & at the end of the fight look oxygen starved. When he's sitting on the stool, it looks like he isn't breathing as deeply as he might to recover. It looks like he's almost holding his breath and forcing himself not to breath when Greg Jackson is giving him instructions. 

I'm not saying to hyperventilate. If you take a deep breath and fully fill your lungs, you can only do it so quickly. What I meant is its bad to artificially slow your breathing down to less than what it could be, just for the sake of breathing at a slower rate.

Ronda Rousey might be a good example of how to recover inbetween rounds. People acccused her of being "completely gased out" because of the way she makes a point to breath when recovering.

...

The move Jones did where he twisted Glover's right arm.

I wonder if he got that from watching Mike Tyson's fight with Francois Botha.

.


----------



## Andrus (Oct 18, 2011)

I thought Glover would be a handful for Jones but Jones made it look easy. Great fight. Jones' elbows in the 4th or 5th were nasty!


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

Trix said:


> Jones eyes inbetween rounds & at the end of the fight look oxygen starved. When he's sitting on the stool, it looks like he isn't breathing as deeply as he might to recover. It looks like he's almost holding his breath and forcing himself not to breath when Greg Jackson is giving him instructions.
> 
> I'm not saying to hyperventilate. If you take a deep breath and fully fill your lungs, you can only do it so quickly. What I meant is its bad to artificially slow your breathing down to less than what it could be, just for the sake of breathing at a slower rate.
> 
> ...


I have no clue what your smoking but its stronger than anything they peddle in my hood..


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

slapshot said:


> I have no clue what your smoking but its stronger than anything they peddle in my hood..


In your "hood".

Whatever that means. :sarcastic09:

You can tell when someone is holding their breath during a fight or not breathing.

Or, at least I can tell. 

There are at least 4 of you who wouldn't notice the difference, even if I pointed it out to you.

Maybe because you've never actually fought and realized afterward you were holding your breath or forgetting to breath a good portion of the time, or felt the effects of it.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

You don't make any sense. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

slapshot said:


> You don't make any sense.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


If you're going to disagree.

You could try and explain what "doesn't" make sense.

As opposed to being too vague for anyone to know what you're talking about.


----------



## dsmjrv (Jan 27, 2010)

Trix said:


> In your "hood".
> 
> Whatever that means. :sarcastic09:
> 
> ...


ya ur smoking some good shit laced with acid..


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

dsmjrv said:


> ya ur smoking some good shit laced with acid..


Why do I bother posting here? 

Seems like nothing but trolls these days.

Not funny trolls, nor good trolls. Just lame.

...

At least slapshot has the sense to know when to be quiet.

I guess its your turn, now?


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Trix, give it a break. You are wrong and arguing like a child isn't going to solve anything...

http://www.healthline.com/health/copd/and-exercise#2



> Shortness of breath while working out means your body needs more oxygen. You can restore oxygen to your system more rapidly by slowing down your breathing.


http://www.wikihow.com/Catch-Your-Breath



> Slow down your breathing. If you breathe slowly, more oxygen will be getting into your lungs and blood stream (and the blood feeds the oxygen to your muscles).


http://www.mensjournal.com/magazine/you-re-breathing-all-wrong-20130227



> "The main physiological benefit to slower breathing is that it increases oxygen saturation in cells,"
> ...
> "This unleashes a cascade of positive effects, including giving you more energy and increased cognitive abilities."


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Ok guys... calm it down.


I thought Jones looked excellent in this fight and honestly made me wonder why I ever considered Tex do have any chance of beating him. Did I get caught up in the UFC hype machine? probably. Although, I never picked Tex to win, I was led (and allowed myself) to believe he'd put up a lot more of a fight than he did.

As a side note, Im kinda Expecting Jones to walk through gus when they meet again.


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

Yeah Jones seriously impressed me with his performance here. Aside from the shady eye pokes he was simply the better and more well rounded fighter. Don't think Glover was bad, he defended the wrestling and landed on Jones with power, Jones just shrugged them off and showed a monstrous chin and close quarters defence in addition to his obvious talents. 

Thought he was getting callous but he looked sharper than ever and has pulled his game up even higher ... I also expect him to dismantle Gus the next time around. The one I really want to see now is Cormier, the only other guy on the current roster I give a reasonable chance of dethroning Jones.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Killz said:


> Ok guys... calm it down.
> 
> 
> I thought Jones looked excellent in this fight and honestly made me wonder why I ever considered Tex do have any chance of beating him. Did I get caught up in the UFC hype machine? probably. Although, I never picked Tex to win, I was led (and allowed myself) to believe he'd put up a lot more of a fight than he did.
> ...


I don't understand this. I may be bias here. But I don't understand why people think Tex did so bad? It was arguably the 2nd most competitive fight Bones has ever had. In fact it is.  Tex fought right with him the first 2 rounds, stuffing TDs, landing some good ones, and not really getting hurt. Obviously like many pondered before the fight, he slowed. Jones was just getting up to speed when Tex had peaked and slowly fading with his power and cardio. Going 5 rounds in itself means it was a solid performance. How many guys have made it that far? Gustaf. Rashad...because he sat on the outside and didn't even try to go for it. Who else? Tex traded all night and stuffed TD/got back up all the time. I thought Glover did halfway decent. Nothing to get all excited about like he Gus fight. But he proved he is a tough ass dude who has a good all around game. Certainly an elite of the class, even if he doesn't hold gold. 

As a fighter Bones is amazing. Real impressed with his game planning/sticking to the plan and really understanding what is going on in there. The way he wore Tex down against the cage was key. He knows his cardio is there. And I liked how he sat in there for the last 2 rounds, really banging in the clinch and not just holding on. (minus the last 20 seconds where he put his hands up and backed way. And there is where it ends. As a fighter he is great, but his arrogance/un-likability increases each fight. Between dancing when he isn't good at it (I would have never knew that was the Ray Lewis dance if it wasn't said.), acting like a teen on social media, his eye poked, knee stomps. Just can't stand the guy outside of the cage. 

It is a shame too, I was a fan of his and followed him before UFC on the regional circuit. I knew he was going to be awesome. He is sort of hometown guy for me. He doesn't really rep upsate NY the way it should be. 

I think Gus and DC pose a better threat than Tex did. But I think Bones should be favored 2.5 to 1 in both. He game plans too well for how many weapons he has. And apparently he has very good cardio and a great chin as well.

My #1 fight I want to see in all of MMA is Bones/Cain in a couple years. Not even a Cain fan, but that fight is huge. I would defiantly favor Cain, but Bones has a higher ceiling and I think more room to improve. Its like the Fedor-Couture or Chuck/Wandy or GSP/Penn 2 kind of fight.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

jonnyg4508 said:


> I don't understand this. I may be bias here. But I don't understand why people think Tex did so bad? It was arguably the 2nd most competitive fight Bones has ever had. In fact it is. Tex fought right with him the first 2 rounds, stuffing TDs, landing some good ones, and not really getting hurt. Obviously like many pondered before the fight, he slowed. Jones was just getting up to speed when Tex had peaked and slowly fading with his power and cardio. Going 5 rounds in itself means it was a solid performance. How many guys have made it that far? Gustaf. Rashad...because he sat on the outside and didn't even try to go for it. Who else? Tex traded all night and stuffed TD/got back up all the time. I thought Glover did halfway decent. Nothing to get all excited about like he Gus fight. But he proved he is a tough ass dude who has a good all around game. Certainly an elite of the class, even if he doesn't hold gold.
> 
> As a fighter Bones is amazing. Real impressed with his game planning/sticking to the plan and really understanding what is going on in there. The way he wore Tex down against the cage was key. He knows his cardio is there. And I liked how he sat in there for the last 2 rounds, really banging in the clinch and not just holding on. (minus the last 20 seconds where he put his hands up and backed way. And there is where it ends. As a fighter he is great, but his arrogance/un-likability increases each fight. Between dancing when he isn't good at it (I would have never knew that was the Ray Lewis dance if it wasn't said.), acting like a teen on social media, his eye poked, knee stomps. Just can't stand the guy outside of the cage.
> 
> ...


While really awesome for Jones to pull it off id like to see the fight again without Texeira tearing his right shoulder up in the first round.



> H*e never said he has an actual torn ligament, or torn tendon. So we found that out afterwards.* It was obvious, it was actually disfigured and swollen. - See more at: http://www.bjpenn.com/coach-jon-jon...-with-first-round-crank/#sthash.vjxGQVYl.dpuf


But it was really cool that Jones was able to pull that off. Imagine you doing that to someone you are having a professional fight with.! So cool.


----------



## ReptilianSlayer (Sep 2, 2013)

The fact that Jones ripped Tex's shoulder apart in the first round and Tex still managed to come forwards and look for the kill for five rounds is a testament to this guys heart and warrior spirit, what a beast.

I still think Tex is a threat to Jones, we'll have to see how Tex recovers from this loss in his next couple of fights and see whether he learns from his mistakes, that's what true champions are made of. I hope he comes out with a Cain Velasquez/Big Foot type rebound and makes a real statement in his next fight.


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

jonnyg4508 said:


> I don't understand this. I may be bias here. But I don't understand why people think Tex did so bad? It was arguably the 2nd most competitive fight Bones has ever had. In fact it is. Tex fought right with him the first 2 rounds, stuffing TDs, landing some good ones, and not really getting hurt. Obviously like many pondered before the fight, he slowed. Jones was just getting up to speed when Tex had peaked and slowly fading with his power and cardio. Going 5 rounds in itself means it was a solid performance. How many guys have made it that far? Gustaf. Rashad...because he sat on the outside and didn't even try to go for it. Who else? Tex traded all night and stuffed TD/got back up all the time. I thought Glover did halfway decent. Nothing to get all excited about like he Gus fight. But he proved he is a tough ass dude who has a good all around game. Certainly an elite of the class, even if he doesn't hold gold.
> 
> As a fighter Bones is amazing. Real impressed with his game planning/sticking to the plan and really understanding what is going on in there. The way he wore Tex down against the cage was key. He knows his cardio is there. And I liked how he sat in there for the last 2 rounds, really banging in the clinch and not just holding on. (minus the last 20 seconds where he put his hands up and backed way. And there is where it ends. As a fighter he is great, but his arrogance/un-likability increases each fight. Between dancing when he isn't good at it (I would have never knew that was the Ray Lewis dance if it wasn't said.), acting like a teen on social media, his eye poked, knee stomps. Just can't stand the guy outside of the cage.
> 
> ...


I agree with your comments about Glover. I watched the fight without volume so I didn't hear commentary and I thought Glover did alright. Jones clearly won and it was an impressive showing, but I was surprised when I signed on to this forum after that everyone was saying how Jones completely dominated him and acted like it was complete mauling to the point that Glover didn't even belong in the same octagon as Jones.

I noticed after that people were complaining about Rogan's biased commentary so I figured that would explain it, but if you just read the comments on here, you'd think that Glover got embarrassed and didn't even make it out of the first round. He was landing pretty well actually, Jones just showed an excellent chin and didn't even get phased by anything so nobody seemed to take note. Jones also had nothing for him on the ground. Sure, Jones got the only take downs so that means he won the grappling by default, but Glover easily shut his offense down and got back to his feet quickly. Jones was unable to show off that impressive ground and pound or anything because of Glover's great ground game.

Glover also never really got seriously hurt in the fight other than the shoulder tear. He kept coming for 5 rounds and landed despite landing significantly less. Him being injured through out most of it makes him more impressive to me. Let's just say it was more competitive than most of Jones' fights. People saying they just got caught up in the Glover hype is kind of off base. So the guy drops a decision to the best light heavyweight in the world and that means he was just hype? The fact is, Jones did out class him, but he didn't come close to finishing him in my opinion, and Glover did successfully land on many occasions with a hurt shoulder.

Don't get me wrong, I am not down playing Jones performance and trying to make one of my favorite fighters just look better. Jones decisively beat him, there is no getting around that. I'm not a bitter Teixeira fan. I wasn't even that upset after he lost. I'm just saying I watched the fight without volume and saw a slightly different fight than some. I saw Jones win a 50-45 decision which is a dominant win, but I also saw that Glover had his moments and wasn't just a lamb to the slaughter. He stayed in there for 25 minutes and never once looked completely helpless in my eyes.

Either way, it was an extremely impressive showing by Jones and he once again proved that he is the best in the world at 205.

I hope Glover bounces back and uses this fight to better his skills like Chuck did when he lost against Randy. Glover is still an elite fighter, Jones is just number one right now.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Johnnyg and Stapler last posts sum it all. :thumbsup:


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Bones most effective aggressive tatic in this fight was leading with his fingers aimed and Texierras eyes...

Not a hater... that was some B.S.


----------



## Gustafsson Fan (Apr 3, 2012)

Jon Poke Jones or more casually nickname "Pokey"


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

The eye pokes were bad. What I thought was just ridiculous antics was his running away in the last 10 seconds cheering with his hands up. That just left a terrible taste in my mouth... and I'm a Bones fan.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Killz said:


> Ok guys... calm it down.
> 
> 
> I thought Jones looked excellent in this fight and honestly made me wonder why I ever considered Tex do have any chance of beating him. Did I get caught up in the UFC hype machine? probably. Although, I never picked Tex to win, I was led (and allowed myself) to believe he'd put up a lot more of a fight than he did.
> ...


This fight really shows us nothing about how a rematch will go. Jones excels at fighting guys shorter than him. He still does a lot of the same defensive things/mistakes that allowed Gus to land on him. He still does the duck away and stick a hand out that got him in trouble with Gus to begin with. Honestly I think it all comes down to wrestling in the rematch. If Gus can shrug Jones off over and over again I'd say it will go to Gus this time, because I expect Gus to cut him off more and look to trade a little bit more. Gloves had chances to put Jones on the fence and let his hands go but whenever he'd land on Jones and Jon would disengage Glover didn't cut the cage off or turn Jones back to the fence, he'd let Jones back up and take the center again.

Jones footwork against Glover didn't come into play because Glover just chased the few times he came forward, he didn't cut angles or mix his attack, he threw wild hooks and walked after Jones the whole fight. Gus doesn't do either of those things, he varied his attack and he used angles to touch Jon. If Jon hasn't done anything to deal with that it will be another long night. Because Jones was one missed elbow away from losing the title, that spinning elbow doesn't land Gus wins the title. He was lighting Jones up in the third and fourth until the elbow.


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

PheelGoodInc said:


> The eye pokes were bad. What I thought was just ridiculous antics was his running away in the last 10 seconds cheering with his hands up. That just left a terrible taste in my mouth... and I'm a Bones fan.


Yeah what was that about? He had a Brock moment.


----------



## systemdnb (Dec 7, 2008)

It trips me out how everyone is salty about the things that happened in this fight except... these two guys.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

systemdnb said:


> It trips me out how everyone is salty about the things that happened in this fight except... these two guys.


Check out Tex wih the fry-up. Good man.

Great picture.:thumbsup:


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Life B Ez said:


> This fight really shows us nothing about how a rematch will go. Jones excels at fighting guys shorter than him. He still does a lot of the same defensive things/mistakes that allowed Gus to land on him. He still does the duck away and stick a hand out that got him in trouble with Gus to begin with.


I think the last 2 rounds of the first showed a lot more than this did, Jones still did a lot of his defensive errors... but in the last fight he started to capitalize on Alexander Gustafsson own mistakes. Jones should take a rematch.


----------



## Nomale (Apr 22, 2007)

systemdnb said:


> It trips me out how everyone is salty about the things that happened in this fight except... these two guys.


Yeah great photo. Tex is probably on some feel-nice painkillers though.


----------



## gooranufc (May 4, 2014)

good fight of jones

good loss of teixeira


----------

